# RadsportFestival Garmisch-Partenkirchen



## bikaaa (2. Mai 2007)

Hey Leute!!!

Habt ihr schon vom diesjährigen RadsportFestival in Garmisch-Partenkirchen gehört??
das soll dieses Jahr echt Klasse werden!!!das Programm mit Rennen, Ausstellung, Party und allem drumherum sieht meinermeinung nach sehr gelungen und wirklich klasse aus!!!
DIe ganze Sache ist vom 26.05.2007 bis zum 30.05.2007!!!
naja schaut mal rein unter www.radsport-festival.de
ALso ich hab mich gestern für den Marathon angemeldet!!
schaut mel rein 
bis dann euer bikaaa


----------



## s_works (9. Mai 2007)

hallo bikaaa!

wie ist den die Strecke auf der kleinsten Runde? Reine Schotterabfahrten? Soll heißen ists mit der Starrgabel gut fahrbar?

danke im voraus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klaus_winstel (9. Mai 2007)

s_works schrieb:


> hallo bikaaa!
> 
> wie ist den die Strecke auf der kleinsten Runde? Reine Schotterabfahrten? Soll heißen ists mit der Starrgabel gut fahrbar?
> 
> danke im voraus



Gute Frage, letztes Jahr war sie technisch recht einfach. Gut Starrgabel ist eh nicht so mein Ding, aber jemand der das gewöhnt ist (wir haben auch einen im Team), der kann das gut schaffen. Die Frage ist nur wie sieht die Strecke dieses Jahr aus? Zumindest auf der langen Runde scheint eine Änderung da zu sein, bei der mittleren, stimmen die Strecken und Höhenangaben in etwa mit denen vom Vorjahr überein. Es hat ein oder zwei Stellen bei Abfahrten die etwas heikler sind (Schotterkurve und ein recht welliges holperiges Bergabstück, auf dem man auch noch kräftig abbremsen muss), sonst fällt mir da nix ein was schwierig wäre - naja ein schlammiges ebenes Wurzelstück, was eh fast nicht zu fahren ist, wenns so nass ist wie letztes Jahr in der 2. Runde läuft man schneller als man fährt. Vielleicht lassen sie den Blödsinn dieses Jahr auch weg...


----------



## The Tretschwein (9. Mai 2007)

wieder sehr einfach!


----------



## klaus_winstel (9. Mai 2007)

Schade eigentlich, den Schlammpfad weglassen und ne schöne Trailabfahrt reinnehmen hätt ich gut gefunden...


----------



## captain hook (9. Mai 2007)

nimm ne starrgabel wenn du wissen willst wie schlecht sich deine sehnenscheiden, handgelenke und unterarme anfühlen können! ich konnte am gardasee die letzte abfahrt runter eigentlich nicht mehr wirklich das tun, was man lenken, lenkerfesthalten oder bremsen nennt. auf steinigen bzw. holprigen stellen verlierst du einfach die bodenhaftung was sich z.b. auch negativ auf die bremsleistung auswirken kann. und wenn ich für garmisch was von wurzelpassagen oder so höre... 

von der fahrbaren geschwindigkeit in diesen passagen mal ganz abgesehen... du fährst besonders in ermüdet dann irgendwann solche stellen nicht mal mehr halb so schnell wie die gefederten...


----------



## klaus_winstel (9. Mai 2007)

captain hook schrieb:


> nimm ne starrgabel wenn du wissen willst wie schlecht sich deine sehnenscheiden, handgelenke und unterarme anfühlen können! ich konnte am gardasee die letzte abfahrt runter eigentlich nicht mehr wirklich das tun, was man lenken, lenkerfesthalten oder bremsen nennt. auf steinigen bzw. holprigen stellen verlierst du einfach die bodenhaftung was sich z.b. auch negativ auf die bremsleistung auswirken kann. und wenn ich für garmisch was von wurzelpassagen oder so höre...
> 
> von der fahrbaren geschwindigkeit in diesen passagen mal ganz abgesehen... du fährst besonders in ermüdet dann irgendwann solche stellen nicht mal mehr halb so schnell wie die gefederten...



Gardasee mit Starrgabel ist was für die ganz harten unter uns, oder die die sich unbedingt weh tun wollen! Garmisch wäre denkbar, ich tus trotzdem nicht, ich mag auf den Kompfort auf langen Strecken einfach nicht verzichten, und Fahrfehler werden auch eher mal verziehen...


----------



## jones (9. Mai 2007)

kann vllt. jemand was zu der 110er strecke sagen?

wie sind die anstiege? grober schotter, teer oder normale feldwege?

wie sieht die strecke generell aus? gibt´s auch trails drin?


----------



## junkyjerk (9. Mai 2007)

jones schrieb:


> kann vllt. jemand was zu der 110er strecke sagen?
> 
> wie sind die anstiege? grober schotter, teer oder normale feldwege?
> 
> wie sieht die strecke generell aus? gibt´s auch trails drin?



scheint leider nicht der fall zu sein...


----------



## captain hook (10. Mai 2007)

klaus_winstel schrieb:


> Gardasee mit Starrgabel ist was für die ganz harten unter uns, oder die die sich unbedingt weh tun wollen! Garmisch wäre denkbar, ich tus trotzdem nicht, ich mag auf den Kompfort auf langen Strecken einfach nicht verzichten, und Fahrfehler werden auch eher mal verziehen...



und grade die sache mit den fahrfehlern nimmt gegen ende hin und in erschöpft rapide zu... in der folge wirds zum ende hin teilweise nicht nur hart oder tut weh, sondern wird (wenn man nicht bewusst ein bischen langsamer macht) auch echt ein stück weit gefährlich.... 

kennt eigentlich jemand die strecken für den city cc oder das uphill rennen? würde ggfls. dann ausser dem federgabelrad für den marathon doch noch das starr-rad mitbringen... das gewicht und die direktheit sind einfach zu verlockend sobald die bedingungen auch nur annähernd passen....


----------



## The Tretschwein (10. Mai 2007)

jones schrieb:


> kann vllt. jemand was zu der 110er strecke sagen?
> 
> wie sind die anstiege? grober schotter, teer oder normale feldwege?
> 
> wie sieht die strecke generell aus? gibt´s auch trails drin?



Kaum Teer, aber sehr gute Forststrassen bergauf. Kaum Trails
--> volles Gebrenne !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klaus_winstel (10. Mai 2007)

jones schrieb:


> kann vllt. jemand was zu der 110er strecke sagen?
> 
> wie sind die anstiege? grober schotter, teer oder normale feldwege?
> 
> wie sieht die strecke generell aus? gibt´s auch trails drin?



Vmtl nicht, letztes Jahr waren es 130km, also 2x die kleine Runde, dieses Jahr scheint einfach ein Stück weggenomen zu sein, d.h. sie wurde etwas verkürzt, auch ein paar Höhenmeter fehlen.
Echte Trails gibst nicht, ein paar schmalere Wege, ein Stück Matschweg, der von der Breite her schon ein Trail ist, aber kein rechten Spaß macht, ansonsten viel Schotter und auch einiges an Teer (vor allem nach dem Start und vor dem Ziel). Dann sind noch ein paar holprige Wege dabei, die jetzt nicht so gut zu fahren sind, aber nichts wirklich technisches.


----------



## klaus_winstel (10. Mai 2007)

captain hook schrieb:


> und grade die sache mit den fahrfehlern nimmt gegen ende hin und in erschöpft rapide zu... in der folge wirds zum ende hin teilweise nicht nur hart oder tut weh, sondern wird (wenn man nicht bewusst ein bischen langsamer macht) auch echt ein stück weit gefährlich....



Ja, das stimmt absolut. Ich habs ehrlich gesagt noch nie ohne Federgabel versucht, die meisten Kurse sind doch nicht so Starrgabel geeignet und ansonsten hab ich keine Lust dauernd umzubauen, trotz meinem Gewichtsfetischismus lasse ich das bisher noch. Klar, da wäre noch fast 1kg drin und direkter ist das Fahrverhalten auch (und wenn sie noch ne niedrige Einbauhöhe hat, fährt man am Berg fast geradeaus )) - aber wie gesagt, ständig hin und herbauen möchte ich nicht und 2 renntaugliche Räder aufzubauen ist mir dann doch zu teuer...


----------



## s_works (10. Mai 2007)

s_works schrieb:


> hallo bikaaa!
> wie ist den die Strecke auf der kleinsten Runde?



hab eigentlich deutlich geschrieben, dass ich die kleinste Runde mein. Aber egal hab mich jetzt eh schon für die Lange angemeldet...

Wer in Riva mit Starrgabel fährt hat echt ein Rad ab  - ich bin zwar auch die Extrema gefahren aber auf die Gabel hab ich nicht verzichtet. 

Den Bergsprint kenn ich. Der ist echt hart. Fängt gemächlich über Asphalt an und steigert sich immer mehr bis auf 27% Schotterauffahrt.


----------



## captain hook (10. Mai 2007)

s_works schrieb:


> Wer in Riva mit Starrgabel fährt hat echt ein Rad ab  -
> 
> Den Bergsprint kenn ich. Der ist echt hart. Fängt gemächlich über Asphalt an und steigert sich immer mehr bis auf 27% Schotterauffahrt.




ne, der hat ne gabel ab... 

war ne kohle sache. hatte nichts anderes und weils der erste marathon war, wollte ich nicht aufs blaue soviel kohle investieren... mit platz 45 soweit ich mich erinnern bin ich aber auf der extrema nicht so schlecht weggekommen. aber den letzten berg runter... ich denk besser nicht mehr dran! aber da hab ich etliche minuten liegen lassen... mal abgesehen davon, dass es echt gefährlich war!

den uphill.... den kann man also nach der beschreibung ohne federn fahren?  das oben beschriebene kilo würde ich dann nämlich vielleicht in diesem falle gerne gespart haben! das teil ist ein massenstart soweit ich das der ausschreibung entnehmen konnte?! stell ich mir spannend vor...


----------



## racing_basti (10. Mai 2007)

gibt es zu den einzelnen strecken irgendwo die höhenprofile? sowas wäre ja vor dem start doch recht interessant, nur auf der homepage vom rennen hab ich nichts dazu gefunden


----------



## mspf (10. Mai 2007)

racing_basti schrieb:


> gibt es zu den einzelnen strecken irgendwo die höhenprofile? sowas wäre ja vor dem start doch recht interessant, nur auf der homepage vom rennen hab ich nichts dazu gefunden



...dann hast Du nicht richtig gesucht!
Unter "Zum Sport \ Marathon" gibts oben rechts ein PDF mit Strecke und Profil!
http://www.radsport-festival.de/documents/strecke_07.pdf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## The Tretschwein (10. Mai 2007)

der Matschweg ist angeblich nicht mehr dabei


----------



## klaus_winstel (10. Mai 2007)

captain hook schrieb:


> ne, der hat ne gabel ab...
> 
> war ne kohle sache. hatte nichts anderes und weils der erste marathon war, wollte ich nicht aufs blaue soviel kohle investieren... mit platz 45 soweit ich mich erinnern bin ich aber auf der extrema nicht so schlecht weggekommen. aber den letzten berg runter... ich denk besser nicht mehr dran! aber da hab ich etliche minuten liegen lassen... mal abgesehen davon, dass es echt gefährlich war!
> 
> den uphill.... den kann man also nach der beschreibung ohne federn fahren?  das oben beschriebene kilo würde ich dann nämlich vielleicht in diesem falle gerne gespart haben! das teil ist ein massenstart soweit ich das der ausschreibung entnehmen konnte?! stell ich mir spannend vor...



Ähm Massenstart ist nicht ganz korrekt, erst gehen die Profis und Lizenzfahrer raus, dann die Frauen und dann der große Pulk! Das hab ich dieses Jahr wieder gelesen - was das soll ist mir völlig schleierhaft!!!! Letztes Jahr lief das so, Pros raus - OK, die waren eh gleich weg, Mädels raus (wirklich alle Mädels) und ca. 2min später der Pulk - am 1. Anstieg nach ein paar Kilometern Asphalt waren die 2min natürlich weg und das große Feld ist voll in die Frauengruppe reingeschossen - Stürze, Remppeleien und Chaos! Echt toll und dieses Jahr das gleiche wieder! Natürlich gibt es schnelle Frauen, gar keine Frage - aber der Pulk an Männern ist viel größer und die schnellsten Männer fahren nunmal deutlich schneller als das Groß der Frauen, d.h. es muss zwangsläufig dazu kommen das 2 Pulks mit deutlich unterschiedlichen Geschwindigkeiten aufeinander treffen, das muss doch  nicht sein!!!


----------



## klaus_winstel (10. Mai 2007)

The Tretschwein schrieb:


> der Matschweg ist angeblich nicht mehr dabei



Hey - super!!!! Sie haben doch was gelernt!!! War ja auch nix für die Landschaft, wurde total zerpflügt.


----------



## captain hook (10. Mai 2007)

klaus_winstel schrieb:


> Ähm Massenstart ist nicht ganz korrekt, erst gehen die Profis und Lizenzfahrer raus, dann die Frauen und dann der große Pulk! Das hab ich dieses Jahr wieder gelesen - was das soll ist mir völlig schleierhaft!!!! Letztes Jahr lief das so, Pros raus - OK, die waren eh gleich weg, Mädels raus (wirklich alle Mädels) und ca. 2min später der Pulk - am 1. Anstieg nach ein paar Kilometern Asphalt waren die 2min natürlich weg und das große Feld ist voll in die Frauengruppe reingeschossen - Stürze, Remppeleien und Chaos! Echt toll und dieses Jahr das gleiche wieder! Natürlich gibt es schnelle Frauen, gar keine Frage - aber der Pulk an Männern ist viel größer und die schnellsten Männer fahren nunmal deutlich schneller als das Groß der Frauen, d.h. es muss zwangsläufig dazu kommen das 2 Pulks mit deutlich unterschiedlichen Geschwindigkeiten aufeinander treffen, das muss doch  nicht sein!!!




ein glückspilz wer eine lizenz hat.... (sofern nach dem marathon noch körner übrig sind.... ) (kostet übrigens nur ein paar euro beim verband...)


----------



## The Tretschwein (10. Mai 2007)

captain hook schrieb:


> ein glückspilz wer eine lizenz hat.... (sofern nach dem marathon noch körner übrig sind.... ) (kostet übrigens nur ein paar euro beim verband...)



zahlt meist sogar der Verein. (du musst in einem eV sein )


----------



## garfieldIV (10. Mai 2007)

The Tretschwein schrieb:


> zahlt meist sogar der Verein. (du musst in einem eV sein )



Wie bekommt man so eine Lizenz?

Welche Ergebnisse muss man hierfür vorweisen.

Gruß


----------



## klaus_winstel (10. Mai 2007)

captain hook schrieb:


> ein glückspilz wer eine lizenz hat.... (sofern nach dem marathon noch körner übrig sind.... ) (kostet übrigens nur ein paar euro beim verband...)



Tja, überlegt hab ich das auch schon, sind ja sonst keine Bedingungen dran geknüpft - nur komm ich mir da etwas komisch vor, weil es doch einige Hobbyfahrer gibt die deutlich besser sind als ich und ich ja eigentlich auch nur Hobbyfahrer bin, wenn auch schon recht engagiert. Vom Starten her hätte es viele Vorteile! Auf der anderen Seite, wie kommt der Veranstalter auf eine solche Idee????


----------



## klaus_winstel (10. Mai 2007)

garfieldIV schrieb:


> Wie bekommt man so eine Lizenz?
> 
> Welche Ergebnisse muss man hierfür vorweisen.
> 
> Gruß



wie oben beschrieben über einen eingetragenen Verein! Ergebnisse muss man keine Vorweisen, entweder der Verein tuts oder er tuts nicht...


----------



## captain hook (10. Mai 2007)

dem verein kann man einfach beitreten und der besorgt die lizenz... kein problem... 

ob es leute ohne lizenz gibt die schneller sind ist völlig nebensächlich... ich kenn leute ohne lizenz, die ausschließlich jedermannrennen fahren wollen bei denen lizenzler nicht zugelassen sind, die fahren 25000 km im jahr und stecken die meisten a fahrer in den sack.... wenn alle überlegen, ob es nichtlizenzler gibt die schneller sind, dann müssten die meisten leute ihre lizenz abgeben.


----------



## klaus_winstel (10. Mai 2007)

captain hook schrieb:


> dem verein kann man einfach beitreten und der besorgt die lizenz... kein problem...
> 
> ob es leute ohne lizenz gibt die schneller sind ist völlig nebensächlich... ich kenn leute ohne lizenz, die ausschließlich jedermannrennen fahren wollen bei denen lizenzler nicht zugelassen sind, die fahren 25000 km im jahr und stecken die meisten a fahrer in den sack.... wenn alle überlegen, ob es nichtlizenzler gibt die schneller sind, dann müssten die meisten leute ihre lizenz abgeben.



Ja, es gibt genug die langsamer sind, aber irgendwie denk ich immer für ne Lizenz bin ich zu langsam...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## The Tretschwein (13. Mai 2007)

Hat auch versicheungstechnische Vorteile.

Zur Strecke: 
Ich bin sie gestern zu 70% abgefahren. Hey uia, das wird echt Mörder! Technisch leicht aber konditionell sehr brutal. Man kann überall voll hindrücken.
Mein Tipp für die Langstrecke:
Blos nicht verausgaben und erst nach der Kreuzalm gas geben. Ansonsten ist ma nach der hälfte erledigt und leidet danach ohne Ende.


----------



## zauberer089 (13. Mai 2007)

The Tretschwein schrieb:


> .
> 
> Zur Strecke:
> Ich bin sie gestern zu 70% abgefahren.



Bist du die ersten 70% oder die letzten 70% gefahren? 
Kannst du etwas zum ersten Teil bis Kreuzecktalstation sagen?


----------



## klaus_winstel (13. Mai 2007)

The Tretschwein schrieb:


> Hat auch versicheungstechnische Vorteile.
> 
> Zur Strecke:
> Ich bin sie gestern zu 70% abgefahren. Hey uia, das wird echt Mörder! Technisch leicht aber konditionell sehr brutal. Man kann überall voll hindrücken.
> ...



Hey, letzes Jahr waren es 130km und ca. 3600Höhenmeter, das war noch viel übler und die letzen 1,5-2h hats geregnet, kein wirklicher Spaß. Ansonsten passt das schon, am ersten Berg sind die an mir vorbei wie die Irren und in der 2. Runde hab ich dann doch recht viele wieder eingesammelt, alles über 3000Hm ist schon so, dass man etwas einteilen sollte, wer die Strecke Vollgas fährt, sollte auf jeden Fall ne Lizenz lösen


----------



## captain hook (14. Mai 2007)

verdammt.... ich wusste das es weh tun wird.... vielleicht hätte ich ausser der langstrecke nicht auch noch das altstadtkriterium und das uphillrennen buchen sollen.... aber immerhin hab ich jetzt ne federgabel...


----------



## klaus_winstel (14. Mai 2007)

captain hook schrieb:


> verdammt.... ich wusste das es weh tun wird.... vielleicht hätte ich ausser der langstrecke nicht auch noch das altstadtkriterium und das uphillrennen buchen sollen.... aber immerhin hab ich jetzt ne federgabel...




Vielleicht regnets ja wenigstens nicht! Ansonsten viel Spaß und gute Beine!!! Respekt!


----------



## The Tretschwein (14. Mai 2007)

zauberer089 schrieb:


> Bist du die ersten 70% oder die letzten 70% gefahren?
> Kannst du etwas zum ersten Teil bis Kreuzecktalstation sagen?



die esten 70%, hab mich da etwas verfahren und hatte am ende auch 110km drauf. Die Schleife zur Krünner Alm und runter nach Wallgau hab ich weggelassen.

Sagen wir so. Ab Laubhütte oder Partnachklamm gehts los. Ab hier kommen die langen mittelsteilen Zieher wo man gigantisch Boden verliert, sollte man zu Beginn etwas überziehen.

Ok also vom Start weg gehts wohl wieder sehr schnell und flach richtung Griesen vor. Wären da nur nicht immer diese kurzen Schnapper drin. Dann eine gute Forststrasse zum Eibsee. Gute Speedweg drum herum mit kurzen Schnappern.

Danach etwas bergauf zur Neuneralm. Nach Hammersbach gehts auf einem guten gekiesem Weg rel steil und sehr schnell bergab. Wer eine sekunde zu spät bremst landet im Wald.

Jo und dann bist unten an der Talstation. Ab Abzweig Trögelhütte wirds dann deftig steil bis zur Kreuzalm.

Die Abfahrt runter zum Garmischer Haus ist nicht ganz klar. Da gehts über die Skipiste runter. Problem: Da sind so Entwässerungsgräben diagonal in der Wiese. Danach auf neuem Weg runter zur Laubhütte.


----------



## klaus_winstel (14. Mai 2007)

Aha, das hört sich alles anders an, als letztes Jahr, so wies ausschaut sind das neue Strecken, oder zumindest in Teilen neue. Auch das Höhenprofil sieht ganz anders aus. Da darf man ja gespannt sein! Und es gibt getrennte Starts für die Strecken, was vmtl. so ein Chaos wie im letzten Jahr auch verhindert, sieht doch gar nicht so schlecht aus! Und ich muss nicht gleich so in den Berg, letztes Jahr gings ja gleich 700Hm rauf - ist nicht so mein Ding, lieber etwas flach und wellig...


----------



## The Tretschwein (14. Mai 2007)

dafür granaten schnell! So wars vor 2 und 3 Jahren. Der erste block donnerte mit jenseit der 30-35 .


----------



## klaus_winstel (14. Mai 2007)

The Tretschwein schrieb:


> dafür granaten schnell! So wars vor 2 und 3 Jahren. Der erste block donnerte mit jenseit der 30-35 .



Och wenn genug Windschatten da ist geht das schon . Und am Berg geh ich eh auf mein Tempo, ausserdem find ichs ganz gut, wenn sich das Feld gleich in die Länge zieht, gibts schon kein so arges Gerangel.
Man darf gespannt sein. Wobei auf der langen Runde ja der Start nicht unbedingt gleich entscheidend ist, da hat man gleich mal überzogen das bedeutet dann quasi parken! Letztes Jahr wars auch so, die 2. Runde hat manchem den Zahn gezogen, selbst auf leichten Anstiegen mit gutem Untergrund standen die Leute fast...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## The Tretschwein (14. Mai 2007)

Donnerst aber nicht mit ist der Windschatten hinüber und deine Theorie ist auch nur halb richtig.

ES WIRD HART


----------



## klaus_winstel (14. Mai 2007)

The Tretschwein schrieb:


> Donnerst aber nicht mit ist der Windschatten hinüber und deine Theorie ist auch nur halb richtig.
> 
> ES WIRD HART



Also normalerweise funktioniert das in der Ebene schon ganz gut, gibt so einige Marathons die flach starten und da kann man schon mit der Spitze mithalten, ohne jetzt gleich an den Anschlag zu gehen - im Windschatten eben. Wirds bergig funktioniert das (zumindest bei mir) sehr bald nicht mehr, dann ist der Windschatten aber auch nicht mehr so wichtig. Und grad dann ist es mir auch lieber wenns keine so grossen Pulks mehr hat, gut es kann auch mal in der Ebene zu ungeschickten Engpässen kommen, aber wenn der Veranstalter einigermaßen gescheit plant sollte das nciht der Fall sein...


----------



## The Tretschwein (15. Mai 2007)

Sollte und blabla. Warts einfach ab


----------



## klaus_winstel (15. Mai 2007)

The Tretschwein schrieb:


> Sollte und blabla. Warts einfach ab



Was bleibt mir denn anders übrig?  Trotzdem legt man sich ja ne Strategie zurecht, auch wenns vielleicht anders kommt...


----------



## zauberer089 (15. Mai 2007)

die Flachstücke am Anfang, wo dir der Windschatten vielleicht hilft sind so kurz im Vergleich zur Gesamtfahrzeit ....

das ist eine Sekundenstrategie


----------



## captain hook (15. Mai 2007)

The Tretschwein schrieb:


> .
> 
> ES WIRD HART





gibt es irgendeinen grund warum man es sonst machen sollte????

wer windschatten will, kann ja beim straßenrennen im feld fahren!  
das ist doch grade das schöne, dieses ganze feldtaktikgeschiebe und die teamtaktikfahrerei und so, was die leistung des einzenlnen ein teilen relativiert, gibts halt ab einem bestimmten punkt nicht mehr!

und dann tut es allen weh!!!  man muss halt nur die hoffnung haben, dass es (den) anderen mehr wehtut!  

ich hoffe ganz dringend, dass es nicht regnet!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## The Tretschwein (15. Mai 2007)

jo Regen wäre shice. Die schöne Schinderei macht dann nichtmal mehr mir Spass.

--> Schönwetter Radler


----------



## captain hook (15. Mai 2007)

ich mag lieber hart und schnell und viel grip!!! mit so eirig weich und langsam zäh oder so kann ich nicht viel anfangen... das wasser und der dreck gehen ja wieder ab....


----------



## klaus_winstel (15. Mai 2007)

zauberer089 schrieb:


> die Flachstücke am Anfang, wo dir der Windschatten vielleicht hilft sind so kurz im Vergleich zur Gesamtfahrzeit ....
> 
> das ist eine Sekundenstrategie



Naja, dass sind die Sekunden die hinterher vielleicht fehlen! Weiß man nie genau 
Prinzipiell hast Du ja völlig recht, es ist viel sinvoller, sauber sein Tempo zu fahren und einzuteilen was man hat, aber ich hab auch schon die Erfahrung gemacht, dass es nicht so schlecht ist am Anfang etwas mehr Gas zu geben um aus dem größten Troubel rauszukommen, was aber von der Strecke und vor allem auch von der Anzahl Teilnehmer abhängt. Wenn keine Engstellen da sind oder eben eh nicht viel Leute unterwegs ist das egal. Trotzdem hab ich mir das etwas angewöhnt, bei diversen Marathons war das auf jeden Fall auch von Vorteil (u.a. eben beim diesjährigen Marathon in Riva).


----------



## captain hook (15. Mai 2007)

wie????? du durftest aus block a und mit der spitze mit.... da werd ich jetzt aber ne runde neidisch.... 

klar ist es sinnvoll solange vom windschatten zu profitieren wie möglich... so leicht spart man die 30% in der ebene nicht mehr...


----------



## captain hook (15. Mai 2007)

mal ganz abgesehen vom psychofaktor, einfach mitgezogen zu werden.... und "nur" hinterherfahren zu müssen...


----------



## klaus_winstel (15. Mai 2007)

captain hook schrieb:


> gibt es irgendeinen grund warum man es sonst machen sollte????
> 
> wer windschatten will, kann ja beim straßenrennen im feld fahren!
> das ist doch grade das schöne, dieses ganze feldtaktikgeschiebe und die teamtaktikfahrerei und so, was die leistung des einzenlnen ein teilen relativiert, gibts halt ab einem bestimmten punkt nicht mehr!
> ...




Naja, je nach Marathon ist das leider nicht so. Ich mag auch mehr die technischen Marathons, die auch wirklich fürs MTB sind, und da spielt Windschatten und Feldtaktik absolut keine Rolle (teilweise ist man ne ganze Weile völlig alleine unterwegs). Leider gibts viele Rennen, die so flach sind und auf Forstautobahnen statt finden  - bei denen spielt das sehr wohl ne Rolle und mit der falschen Taktik spürt man das auch gleich!

Ich bin auch gegen Regen! Eigenlich liegt mir das Wetter ja, aber jedesmal die komplette Kiste zu zerlegen und zu putzen macht einfach keinen Spaß - vom extremen Verschleiß mal ganz abzusehen. Nach einem 6h Regenrennen auf sandigem Geläuf durfte ich mal den Kompletten Antrieb wechseln, der zu dem Zeitpunkt nagelneu war. Von optischen Schäden durch schleifende verdreckte Schuhe (an der Kurbel und den Kettenstreben) und durch Chainsuck zerfledderte Kettenstreben mal ganz abgesehen. Nö, lieber Sonne, aber wenns geht nicht allzu warm...


----------



## klaus_winstel (15. Mai 2007)

captain hook schrieb:


> wie????? du durftest aus block a und mit der spitze mit.... da werd ich jetzt aber ne runde neidisch....
> 
> klar ist es sinnvoll solange vom windschatten zu profitieren wie möglich... so leicht spart man die 30% in der ebene nicht mehr...



Nein, das natürlich nicht, aber auch im Block C sind genug schnelle Leute unterwegs, die durchaus was schneller unterwegs sind als ich.
Letztes Jahr gings doch einige Kilometer geradeaus, und soweit ich das noch im Kopf habe war das bis zum 1. Berg ein sehr großes geschlossenes Feld, deshalb auch das Chaos als dieses Feld auf die vorher gestarteten Frauen aufgeschlossen hat.
Desweiteren gings mir jetzt eher ums Prinzip und bei den meisten Marathons gibts ja Massenstart ohne Blöcke.


----------



## klaus_winstel (15. Mai 2007)

captain hook schrieb:


> mal ganz abgesehen vom psychofaktor, einfach mitgezogen zu werden.... und "nur" hinterherfahren zu müssen...



Und dem schönen Gefühl, eine Weile mit der Spitze mitgefahren zu sein (falls es nicht die Startblöcke verhindern) - auch wenn es nicht aus "eigener Kraft" geschieht .

Naja, da hat wohl jeder seine eigene Taktik, muss jeder für sich selbst wissen.


----------



## zauberer089 (21. Mai 2007)

The Tretschwein schrieb:


> Die Abfahrt runter zum Garmischer Haus ist nicht ganz klar. Da gehts über die Skipiste runter.



hab da nach der Kreuzalm gestern auch keinen brauchbaren Weg gefunden.
schau mer mal


----------



## BaSiS (21. Mai 2007)

ahh ja , ich sehe die Klaus(ens) sind wieder im Chat aktiv 
Gardasee, Garmisch, Offenburg - bei der Frequenz kann ja keiner mithalten 
ist die Strecke in Garmisch geändert ? warum denn sowas 
na Esterberg bleibt - für immer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klaus_winstel (21. Mai 2007)

BaSiS schrieb:


> ahh ja , ich sehe die Klaus(ens) sind wieder im Chat aktiv
> Gardasee, Garmisch, Offenburg - bei der Frequenz kann ja keiner mithalten
> ist die Strecke in Garmisch geändert ? warum denn sowas
> na Esterberg bleibt - für immer



Ähm Kirchen-Hausen hast Du vergessen  Aber bis dato waren die Rennen eher Vorbereitung, am Sonntag wirds ernst, das ist dann ne lange Strecke, bisher (ausser Gardasee und da haben die Daten ja bei weitem nicht gestimmt) wars eher kurz. Ausserdem hab ich von letztem Jahr was nachzuholen, da hatte ich kaum Zeit zum trainieren  
Ich hab mir heut abend das Höhenprofil vorgenommen, die 65er Runde könnte fast die gleiche sein, grob stimmts schon, die lange ist aber auf jeden Fall geändert, kürzer und weniger Höhenmeter und das Profil stimmt auch nicht mehr, waren ja letztes Jahr zwei gleiche Runden.


----------



## BaSiS (22. Mai 2007)

klaus_winstel schrieb:


> Ähm Kirchen-Hausen hast Du vergessen  Aber bis dato waren die Rennen eher Vorbereitung, am Sonntag wirds ernst, das ist dann ne lange Strecke, bisher (ausser Gardasee und da haben die Daten ja bei weitem nicht gestimmt) wars eher kurz. Ausserdem hab ich von letztem Jahr was nachzuholen, da hatte ich kaum Zeit zum trainieren
> Ich hab mir heut abend das Höhenprofil vorgenommen, die 65er Runde könnte fast die gleiche sein, grob stimmts schon, die lange ist aber auf jeden Fall geändert, kürzer und weniger Höhenmeter und das Profil stimmt auch nicht mehr, waren ja letztes Jahr zwei gleiche Runden.



o.k. Kirechen-Hausen - ich kann nicht alle Themen/Beiträge lesen
Trainieren ist eh Unfug, fahr Rennen das ist Training genug 
die Strecke in GAP ist wohl komplett umgestellt - hab gerade die Homepage angeschaut, die Runde hab ich letztes Jahr grossteils so am Freitag zum Warmrollen gefahren, war optimal vorm Rennen 9Stunden durch'n Wald eiern - technischer Anspruch gleich null, Abfahrten wieder schnell und gefährlich, Zuschauer wird's wohl keine geben


----------



## junkyjerk (22. Mai 2007)

also nächstes jahr fahr ich diese technisch gesehenen nullnummermarathons nicht mehr mit, denn waldautobahn kann ich überall bolzen. dieses jahr brauch ich die allerdings als training für salzkammergut-trophy. denn die langstrecke dort wird mich 100% weit über mein limit bringen... da kann ich jeden trainingskilo- und -höhenmeter gebrauchen.. 

aber nächstes jahr nur technisch anspruchsvolle marathons... keiler, salzkammergut, bad wildbad, wasgau, vielleicht noch welche in der schweiz, die sollen auch technisch anspruchsvoll sein.... meine hart erkämpften hm will ich gefälligst auf trails vernichten, dort ist auch durch das geringere tempo das verletzungsrisiko nicht so hoch wie auf den highspeed-schotterabfahrten...


----------



## BaSiS (22. Mai 2007)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> also nächstes jahr fahr ich diese technisch gesehenen nullnummermarathons nicht mehr mit, denn waldautobahn kann ich überall bolzen. dieses jahr brauch ich die allerdings als training für salzkammergut-trophy. denn die langstrecke dort wird mich 100% weit über mein limit bringen... da kann ich jeden trainingskilo- und -höhenmeter gebrauchen..
> 
> aber nächstes jahr nur technisch anspruchsvolle marathons... keiler, salzkammergut, bad wildbad, wasgau, vielleicht noch welche in der schweiz, die sollen auch technisch anspruchsvoll sein.... meine hart erkämpften hm will ich gefälligst auf trails vernichten, dort ist auch durch das geringere tempo das verletzungsrisiko nicht so hoch wie auf den highspeed-schotterabfahrten...



da haste recht ! aber auch in der Schweiz sind die Marathons nicht per se technisch ansprcuhsvoll (siehe Küblis)
Salzkammergut wollt ich evtl. auch fahren - wenn's nicht so weit weg wäre  da ist ja ANreise das grössere Abenteuer


----------



## klaus_winstel (22. Mai 2007)

@BaSiS: es sei Dir verziehen, dass Du nicht alle Beiträge liest! . Naja, wenn man keine Zeit zum trainieren hat, hat man auch keine für die Rennen - das war zumindest letztes Jahr so. Dieses Jahr handle ich ja nach Deinem Grundsatz, ich fahre ja die Rennen, wobei ich mir das schon etwas zurecht lege, es gibt welche da lege ich mehr wert drauf als auf die anderen, entsprechend ist die Streckenwahl und das Tempo.
Mist, also wieder nix besonderes. Ich finde Trails wie in Wildbad oder Neustadt auch besser, das gebolze auf den Schotterpisten ist so ne Sache, und wirklich gefährlicher, einmal die Kurve bei 40-50km/h nicht getroffen und man sieht verdammt alt aus, dann gehe ich lieber im Trail von der Kiste, in der Regel gibt das nur Kratzer und blaue Flecken.

@junkyjerk: tja, es gibt leider so wenige anspruchsvolle, da kommt man ja kaum zum Fahren! Neustadt a.d. Weinstrassse hast Du noch vergessen, den finde ich auch recht nett! Ansonsten fahren wir die Trails halt im Training, nicht im Rennen. Nicht besonders sinnvoll, aber es macht Spaß! Der Schwarzwald ist voll davon!
Den Keiler muss ich auch mal fahren, hab ich schon einiges davon gehört, soll sehr schön sein. Dieses Jahr liegt er terminlich eigentlich sehr gut, könnte klappen.


----------



## garfieldIV (22. Mai 2007)

wenn die Strecke wirklich so leicht ist, dann reichen wohl vorne und hinten zwei Racing Ralphs oder muss etwas schwerers drauf?


----------



## junkyjerk (22. Mai 2007)

@garfieldiv: kann ich dir nicht sagen, ob 2 rr reichen, ich fahr vorne nn und hinten rr, beide 2,25"... die sollten reichen.

@klaus_winstel: keiler ist sehr geil was die abfahrten angeht, da kann man als technisch versierter fahrer auch mal zeit gut machen, da die trails zum teil sehr anspruchsvoll sind. definitv ein pflichttermin für mich...


----------



## captain hook (22. Mai 2007)

garfieldIV schrieb:


> wenn die Strecke wirklich so leicht ist, dann reichen wohl vorne und hinten zwei Racing Ralphs oder muss etwas schwerers drauf?



also wenn du vorne und hinte zwei racing ralphs fährst, dann reichts bestimmt... 

technisch leicht find ich gut....


----------



## klaus_winstel (22. Mai 2007)

captain hook schrieb:


> also wenn du vorne und hinte zwei racing ralphs fährst, dann reichts bestimmt...
> 
> technisch leicht find ich gut....



Hört sich gut an, vor allem wird dann Wasser gut abtransportiert - aber wie montiert ihr die beiden Reifen auf einer Felge??? 
Ich persönlich probiers einfach mal mit einem 2,25" Racing Ralph, mehr Kompfort für die Langstrecke und etwas mehr Grip als der 2,1" und nicht unbedingt viel mehr Gewicht...
Der NobbyNic hält auch im Schotter etwas besser, aber ich denke das lohnt sich nicht, wer den Racing Ralph gewöhnt ist, kommt damit auch zurecht, einfach ein bischen langsamer tun in der Kurve.

@junkyjerk: na dann hoffe ich, dass ich auch mal in den Genuss vom Keiler komme! Ein paar von unserem Team haben den schon gefahren, waren ebenfalls begeistert!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zauberer089 (23. Mai 2007)

lange Runde:
scheint jetzt ohne Altgraben-Wildbädermoos gefahren zu werden, also "nur" noch knapp über 100km und vielleicht 350Hm weniger


----------



## klaus_winstel (23. Mai 2007)

zauberer089 schrieb:


> lange Runde:
> scheint jetzt ohne Altgraben-Wildbädermoos gefahren zu werden, also "nur" noch knapp über 100km und vielleicht 350Hm weniger



Ja, das steht ja so auch in den Angaben, aber es heißt ja die Strecke wäre stark oder völlig geändert, also auch die mittlere Runde, die ja letztes ja einfach 2x gefahren wurde. Gibts jetzt ne Änderung (Abkürzung) nur auf der langen Runde, oder hat sich die Strecke komplett geändert?


----------



## zauberer089 (23. Mai 2007)

wenn ich richtig lese, ist nur die lange Runde mit exakt der beschriebenen Änderung betroffen.


----------



## klaus_winstel (23. Mai 2007)

zauberer089 schrieb:


> wenn ich richtig lese, ist nur die lange Runde mit exakt der beschriebenen Änderung betroffen.



Hätte ich vom Höhenprofil her auch gesagt, aber wer weiß ob das (auf der Homepage) auch richtig ist? Es deckt sich aber auf der mittleren Runde ganz gut mit meiner Aufzeichnung vom letzten Jahr.


----------



## maxa (23. Mai 2007)

Die große Runde stimmt, sowohl auf der Karte, als auch in der Beschreibung. 

Achtung:  Die Verpflegungsstellen sind in der Karte richtig eingetragen.  
Die beschriebenen Verpflegungsstellen in der Beschreibung stimmen nicht.


----------



## captain hook (23. Mai 2007)

warum wird das profil eigentlich als so anspruchsvoll bezeichnet? soweit ich das erkennen kann, verteilen sich die hm auf mehrere kleine anstiege und keiner ist mehr als 1000 hm am stück und es gibt immer wieder flache passagen... klar macht nicht die strecke ein rennen schwer, sondern die art und weise wie es gefahren wird... aber ich fand z.b. am gardasee gerade die langen anstiege am stück ziemlich kräftezehrend... sind die anstiege besonders steil oder techn. anspruchsvoll?? kann man auf dem profil auf der seite nicht wirklich gut erkennen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klaus_winstel (23. Mai 2007)

captain hook schrieb:


> warum wird das profil eigentlich als so anspruchsvoll bezeichnet? soweit ich das erkennen kann, verteilen sich die hm auf mehrere kleine anstiege und keiner ist mehr als 1000 hm am stück und es gibt immer wieder flache passagen... klar macht nicht die strecke ein rennen schwer, sondern die art und weise wie es gefahren wird... aber ich fand z.b. am gardasee gerade die langen anstiege am stück ziemlich kräftezehrend... sind die anstiege besonders steil oder techn. anspruchsvoll?? kann man auf dem profil auf der seite nicht wirklich gut erkennen....



Naja, das ist alles Geschmacksache, ich finde lange gleichmäßige Anstiege und entsprechend lange Abfahrten angenehmer als ständige Wechsel von vielleicht 100Hm (wie in Offenburg).
Wobei es wirklich kein anspruchsvolles Profil ist, keine Trailauffahrten, keine supersteilen Stücke, ist alles machbar, viel Schotter. Garmisch ist eigentlich nur durch die Länge und die Höhenmeter anstrengend, wobei das letztes Jahr ja auch mehr war.


----------



## The Tretschwein (24. Mai 2007)

garfieldIV schrieb:


> wenn die Strecke wirklich so leicht ist, dann reichen wohl vorne und hinten zwei Racing Ralphs oder muss etwas schwerers drauf?



reicht locker



captain hook schrieb:


> warum wird das profil eigentlich als so anspruchsvoll bezeichnet? soweit ich das erkennen kann, verteilen sich die hm auf mehrere kleine anstiege und keiner ist mehr als 1000 hm am stück und es gibt immer wieder flache passagen... klar macht nicht die strecke ein rennen schwer, sondern die art und weise wie es gefahren wird... aber ich fand z.b. am gardasee gerade die langen anstiege am stück ziemlich kräftezehrend... sind die anstiege besonders steil oder techn. anspruchsvoll?? kann man auf dem profil auf der seite nicht wirklich gut erkennen....



Weil es nicht wirklich flach ist! Konditionell ist die Lange härter als Riva, weil schneller.



zauberer089 schrieb:


> lange Runde:
> scheint jetzt ohne Altgraben-Wildbädermoos gefahren zu werden, also "nur" noch knapp über 100km und vielleicht 350Hm weniger



Das machts natürlich einfacher. Es wäre zur Krünner Alm über einen Trail bergauf gegangen. Das bei Regen wäre schlecht gewesen. Deshalb wohl nicht genehmigt worden und man wollte es vielleicht doch nicht zu hart bringen. 
Somit bleibt ab nur noch die Schlacht auf superguten Wegen. Ergo schnell.


----------



## BaSiS (24. Mai 2007)

The Tretschwein schrieb:


> Weil es nicht wirklich flach ist! Konditionell ist die Lange härter als Riva, weil schneller.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sch...ade


----------



## klaus_winstel (24. Mai 2007)

BaSiS schrieb:


> sch...ade



Stimmt, gibt doch eh schon soviel Forstweg-Schotter-Marathons. Gut den Schlammtrail vom letzten Jahr den kann man weglassen, aber sonst würzt das schon die Suppe.

Ist der Single-Trail bergauf (war glaub als Laufpassage ausgeschrieben, was es in der 2. Runde bei mir auch war) noch drin? Weiß das jemand?


----------



## captain hook (24. Mai 2007)

wenn die härte aber durch die gewählte geschwindigkeit kommt, kann man es ja gewissermaßen selber beeinflussen... ausser natürlich man würde ambitionen auf ganz vorne haben und muss sehen was die anderen tun... aber wer tut das schon? ergo: eigene belastungssteuerung... kennt jemand den ersten anstieg? ist der vom untergrund her gut zu fahren? ist der sehr steil? (also sagen wir mal über 25% für abschnitte die länger als einen kilometer sind?)

ausserdem.... was bedeutet schon schneller... bin bis jetzt fast nur strassenrennen gefahren... technisch schwierig (besonders bergab), sehr sehr steile anstiege/abfahrten oder ein startplatz wo 2000 leute davor stehen würden mir mehr sorgen machen. und soweit ich das jetzt verstehe, wird das alles ja eher nicht vorzufinden sein, oder hab ich da was falsch verstanden? 

klar sind das alles nervöse fragen der unerfahrenheit... brauch die antworten ja nur, um mir nicht schon vorher in die hose zu machen oder wie in der ersten abfahrt am gardasee verwundert feststellen zu müssen, wie steil man so eine steinige piste hinabfahren (bzw. rutschen und schlittern) kann...


----------



## zauberer089 (24. Mai 2007)

captain hook schrieb:


> kennt jemand den ersten anstieg? ist der vom untergrund her gut zu fahren? ist der sehr steil? (also sagen wir mal über 25% für abschnitte die länger als einen kilometer sind?)
> 
> ..



mach dir selbst ein Bild


----------



## The Tretschwein (24. Mai 2007)

Ab Abzweig Trögelhütte reisst es euch aus dem Schlaf.......


----------



## klaus_winstel (24. Mai 2007)

zauberer089 schrieb:


> mach dir selbst ein Bild:
> Anstieg von der Kreuzeck-Talstation zur Kreuzalm
> 
> 
> ...




900Hm auf 11km - nicht schlecht, aber es gibt schlimmeres! Vor allem deshalb, weil der Untergrund (glaub ich) ganz gut ist, sowas im steinigen Trail wäre übel, auf Schotter geht das schon. Man darf sich halt nicht zu schade fürs kleine Blatt sein  (oder entsprechende Oberschenkel haben)...


----------



## klaus_winstel (24. Mai 2007)

The Tretschwein schrieb:


> Ab Abzweig Trögelhütte reisst es euch aus dem Schlaf.......



Warum??? Weil man rückwärts vom Rad fällt - oder was?


----------



## captain hook (24. Mai 2007)

zauberer089 schrieb:


> mach dir selbst ein Bild:
> Anstieg von der Kreuzeck-Talstation zur Kreuzalm
> 
> 
> ...



ja sehr ge:l!!! vielen dank... wo bekommt man sowas in so einer auflösung???? 

wenn man das vom boden her gut fahren kann und die straße so ist, dass man auch noch überholen kann (???) dann ist das doch was schönes!!!  

anspruchsvoll, aber schön...)) sollte reichen, dass das feld ziemlich zerfleddert oben ankommt...

aus dem schlaf reissen??? also das machts doch schon bei den 44-11 sprints beim warmfahren??? oder wolltest du ohne vorbelastung starten???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klaus_winstel (24. Mai 2007)

captain hook schrieb:


> ja sehr ge:l!!! vielen dank... wo bekommt man sowas in so einer auflösung????
> 
> wenn man das vom boden her gut fahren kann und die straße so ist, dass man auch noch überholen kann (???) dann ist das doch was schönes!!!
> 
> ...



Ja, Platz zum Überholen ist da, also zumindest war das letztes Jahr nie ein Problem!
Ähm Warmfahren? Zu welchem Zweck, das Rennen ist lang, da muss man die Körner sparen!


----------



## captain hook (24. Mai 2007)

klaus_winstel schrieb:


> Ähm Warmfahren? Zu welchem Zweck, das Rennen ist lang, da muss man die Körner sparen!



ach so... mist, hab ich verwechselt.... kenn ich von der straße, wenn gleich mal mit 50 losgefahren wird und ansonsten die beine gleichmal dicht sind! ansonsten warte ich gerne damit, bis tretschweins lieblingsstelle mich aus dem schlaf reisst!!!  

tretschwein, woran erkenn ich dich? nur dass ich weis, wenn ich dich sehen, wann es so weit ist, dass es losgeht!? 

kann nicht einfach schon morgen start sein... eigentlich bin ich schon ziemlich aufgeregt... so mtb fahren bringt ja immerwieder neue erfahrungen mit sich wenn man sich noch nicht auskennt und die ganzen strecken nicht kennt...


----------



## The Tretschwein (24. Mai 2007)

Woran erkennst mich? Am Schiffsdiesel. Ähm Trek 9.8. Keine Ahnung.
Steh im A Block


----------



## BaSiS (24. Mai 2007)

The Tretschwein schrieb:


> Woran erkennst mich? Am Schiffsdiesel. Ähm Trek 9.8. Keine Ahnung.
> Steh im A Block



den Schiffdiesel hab ich


----------



## Giant_Team (25. Mai 2007)

BaSiS schrieb:


> den Schiffdiesel hab ich




stimmt. und starten tust immer unter 0 Grad.


----------



## klaus_winstel (25. Mai 2007)

@captain hook: aufgeregt bin ich auch noch vor jedem Start, weiß der Geier warum, aber es legt sich, sobald ich gestartet bin. Und vor allem nicht mitreißen lassen, gibt immer wieder welche die wie die Irren loslegen und den 1. Berg hochschießen als wäre es der letzte. Einige davon sieht man später wieder...

@BaSiS: wär ein Benziner oder gar Super-Motor nicht sinnvoller? Vor allem rauchen die nicht so, denk doch mal an Deine Mitfahrer!


----------



## captain hook (25. Mai 2007)

mal sehen... werd wohl ein paar rennen brauchen bis ich den sinn und unsinn und das procedere am start verstehe. dann ist es ja auch schon wieder ganz anders. aber so wie straßenrennen ihre gesetzmäßigkeiten haben werden wohl auch mrb rennen die ihrigen haben... ein sportpsychologe soll ja mal gesagt haben, dass aufregung ja auch positiv ist, solange man sie in leistung umsetzen kann.  

für mich deshalb immer wichtig zu wissen, was die strecke so macht, was mit dem oben übersandter grafik ja sozusagen bestens passiert ist... den ganzen rest und das was sich daraus ergibt wird wohl das rennen zeigen müssen. schonmal gut zu wissen, dass am anfang alles gut fahrbar ist und man auch mal überholen kann und dass es keine höchstschwierigkeiten gibt... 

ich bevorzuge was den antrieb angeht ja die normale "bein"-variante... hat den vorteil, wenn man sich dochmal überschätzt hat, kann es wenn man dann vorsichtig ist, zu einer natürlichen regeneration des antriebs kommen... abgesehen mal von der dosierbarkeit und dem gefühlt unter der fußsohle...


----------



## mspf (25. Mai 2007)

captain hook schrieb:


> mal sehen... werd wohl ein paar rennen brauchen bis ich den sinn und unsinn und das procedere am start verstehe. dann ist es ja auch schon wieder ganz anders. aber so wie straßenrennen ihre gesetzmäßigkeiten haben werden wohl auch mrb rennen die ihrigen haben... ein sportpsychologe soll ja mal gesagt haben, dass aufregung ja auch positiv ist, solange man sie in leistung umsetzen kann.



Jetzt mach Dir nicht so viele Gedanken und geh die Sache gelassen an. Bei MTB-Rennen geht doch etwas lockerer zu als bei Strassenrennen. Auch wenn ich jetzt schon einige Rennen gefahren bin, ist bein Puls im Startblock fast 40 Schläge höher, als wennn ich sonst irgendwo rumstehe - hat den Vorteil, dass man nicht mit "kaltem Motor"  startet!

Und wie schon Klaus sagte: Nach dem Start sich nicht von den anderen mitreißen lassen. Finde Deinen eigenen Rhytmus, vor allem bei dem langen Anstieg!


----------



## klaus_winstel (25. Mai 2007)

captain hook schrieb:


> mal sehen... werd wohl ein paar rennen brauchen bis ich den sinn und unsinn und das procedere am start verstehe. dann ist es ja auch schon wieder ganz anders. aber so wie straßenrennen ihre gesetzmäßigkeiten haben werden wohl auch mrb rennen die ihrigen haben... ein sportpsychologe soll ja mal gesagt haben, dass aufregung ja auch positiv ist, solange man sie in leistung umsetzen kann.
> 
> für mich deshalb immer wichtig zu wissen, was die strecke so macht, was mit dem oben übersandter grafik ja sozusagen bestens passiert ist... den ganzen rest und das was sich daraus ergibt wird wohl das rennen zeigen müssen. schonmal gut zu wissen, dass am anfang alles gut fahrbar ist und man auch mal überholen kann und dass es keine höchstschwierigkeiten gibt...
> 
> ich bevorzuge was den antrieb angeht ja die normale "bein"-variante... hat den vorteil, wenn man sich dochmal überschätzt hat, kann es wenn man dann vorsichtig ist, zu einer natürlichen regeneration des antriebs kommen... abgesehen mal von der dosierbarkeit und dem gefühlt unter der fußsohle...



Genau, immer locker bleiben. Hektik versaut es Dir nur (nichts gegen ein bischen Adrenalin, das puscht schon, aber halt mit Hirn!) Die Strecke ist nicht schwer, vielleicht auf die Schotterkurven achten, da kann man einen fürchterlichen Abgang machen, wenn man da viel zu schnell rein geht - wird gerne unterschätzt, alle haben blos Bedenken vor Trails, aber da ist die Geschwindigkeit meist niederer. Meine übelsten Situationen waren immer schnelle Schotterkurven - nämlich dann wenn ich nicht aufgepasst hab und überrascht wurde!
Ansonsten nehmen wir doch alle den Beinantrieb - es sei denn irgend ein Aas versucht es mit dem Gruber-Antrieb, so 100W extra machen ganz schön was aus  Also Ohren auf, obs irgendwo summt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## captain hook (25. Mai 2007)

manchmal ist es ja auch ne frage, wie man den antrieb betankt... fragt mal den erik.... und den jan.... und den rolf.... )) summt das dann auch???  ok... war def. offtopic!


----------



## BaSiS (25. Mai 2007)

klaus_winstel schrieb:


> Genau, immer locker bleiben. Hektik versaut es Dir nur (nichts gegen ein bischen Adrenalin, das puscht schon, aber halt mit Hirn!) Die Strecke ist nicht schwer, vielleicht auf die Schotterkurven achten, da kann man einen fürchterlichen Abgang machen, wenn man da viel zu schnell rein geht - wird gerne unterschätzt, alle haben blos Bedenken vor Trails, aber da ist die Geschwindigkeit meist niederer. Meine übelsten Situationen waren immer schnelle Schotterkurven - nämlich dann wenn ich nicht aufgepasst hab und überrascht wurde!



so schaut's aus

@captain hook n' Spass musste haben, fertig



klaus_winstel schrieb:


> Ansonsten nehmen wir doch alle den Beinantrieb


 ein alter Schiffsdiesel braucht eben bisschen bis er läuft


----------



## klaus_winstel (25. Mai 2007)

BaSiS schrieb:


> ein alter Schiffsdiesel braucht eben bisschen bis er läuft



Wehe Du qualmst uns übermorgen den Weg zu!!! Dieselabgase in der Lunge sind echt ätzend! Also wärm das Ding vor!!!


----------



## captain hook (25. Mai 2007)

vielleicht nutzt er den diesel ja auch erst am montag beim uphill?!  ansonsten garda-taktik... die erste stunde alles was geht und dann abwarten... dann ist das ding warm wenn er vorbeikommt... wenn ich mir jetzt so vorstell, dass der erste start schon morgen fast um diese zeit ist... buahhhh....))) fährt sonst noch jemand irgendwas ausser dem marathon?


----------



## klaus_winstel (25. Mai 2007)

captain hook schrieb:


> vielleicht nutzt er den diesel ja auch erst am montag beim uphill?!  ansonsten garda-taktik... die erste stunde alles was geht und dann abwarten... dann ist das ding warm wenn er vorbeikommt... wenn ich mir jetzt so vorstell, dass der erste start schon morgen fast um diese zeit ist... buahhhh....))) fährt sonst noch jemand irgendwas ausser dem marathon?



Hm, Diesel hat ja hohes Drehmoment, ganz gut am Berg - in der Ebene fehlt die Drehzahl... 

Ähm nö, danke mir reicht die Langstrecke durchaus! Wenn noch Regen dazukommt oder ein Gewitterchen sowieso, war letztes Jahr ca. 6:45h unterwegs, das hat mir für ne Weile gereicht...


----------



## BaSiS (25. Mai 2007)

captain hook schrieb:


> vielleicht nutzt er den diesel ja auch erst am montag beim uphill?!  ansonsten garda-taktik... die erste stunde alles was geht und dann abwarten... dann ist das ding warm wenn er vorbeikommt... wenn ich mir jetzt so vorstell, dass der erste start schon morgen fast um diese zeit ist... buahhhh....))) fährt sonst noch jemand irgendwas ausser dem marathon?



haha , natürlich fahr ich den Bergsprint 
einmal lange schlafen ! nur bis der Diesel anspringt hab ich ewig Rücksatnd und kleinen, dünnen, leichten marschieren im unteren Teil so richtig 
andererseits hat Marzio Bruseghin gerade auch gezeigt wie 'n fetter Sack mit Mahlsteine an die Laufräder den Berg hochkommt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kupfermark (27. Mai 2007)

Hui, das war ja mal knackig und schnell. Hätt mir das Höhenprofil doch mal genauer anschauen sollen. Für mich waren da nur ein paar Hügel bis km30, dann ein heftiger Anstieg und dann wieder ein paar Hügel und ins Ziel. War dann doch bisschen heftiger.

Wieviele Höhenmeter hattet ihr auf der Langdistanz eigentlich auf dem Tacho? Meiner ist ausgefallen..

War dann ganz froh, dass es beim Tacho blieb


----------



## The Tretschwein (27. Mai 2007)

Hab auch nur Tacho.

Etwas unverständlich für mich war, dass es KEINE Flaschen an der Verpflegung gab. Wer bitte säuft denn da so einen Becher aus.


----------



## kupfermark (27. Mai 2007)

Flasche kann man ja kurz auffüllen lassen. Wenn man 4-8 Stunden unterwegs ist, reissen es die paar Sekunden wohl auch nicht mehr raus. 
Flaschen austeilen gibt immer ne ziemliche Sauerei und riesen Müllberg.


----------



## Tobi-161 (27. Mai 2007)

The Tretschwein schrieb:


> Wer bitte säuft denn da so einen Becher aus.




ich   (frustsaufen  )
...bei mir war bis ich zur ersten verpflegung gekommen bin eh schon alles gelaufen


----------



## pug304 (27. Mai 2007)

Tobi-161 schrieb:


> ich   (frustsaufen  )
> ...bei mir war bis ich zur ersten verpflegung gekommen bin eh schon alles gelaufen




wieso, gab's bei Dir Becher mit Obstler oder Willi?


----------



## The Tretschwein (27. Mai 2007)

kupfermark schrieb:


> Flasche kann man ja kurz auffüllen lassen. Wenn man 4-8 Stunden unterwegs ist, reissen es die paar Sekunden wohl auch nicht mehr raus.
> Flaschen austeilen gibt immer ne ziemliche Sauerei und riesen Müllberg.



Wenn du unter den  ersten 25 bist nervt das. Sorry! Sowas gehört einfach zu einem guten Marathon. Nicht jeder hat seine Leute auf der Strecke verteilt. 
Wasser einfach nur Wasser gabs auch ned.


----------



## The Tretschwein (27. Mai 2007)

Tobi-161 schrieb:


> ich   (frustsaufen  )
> ...bei mir war bis ich zur ersten verpflegung gekommen bin eh schon alles gelaufen



Hey nimms als Erfahrung so hin und überleg was Du verbessern kannst.
Ist halt nicht so gelaufen....
Hatte ja leider auch einen zeitaufwändigen Platten.


----------



## s_works (27. Mai 2007)

also ich fand das thema mit den Flaschen echt nervig. Habs ihnen auch ganz deutlich zu verstehen zu geben.

An einer Labe der Langdistanz waren auch nur 2 "Standbetreuer" da - und wir sind da zu 10. angekommen.

Alles in allem ist`s mir sehr gut gegangen.


----------



## klaus_winstel (27. Mai 2007)

kupfermark schrieb:


> Hui, das war ja mal knackig und schnell. Hätt mir das Höhenprofil doch mal genauer anschauen sollen. Für mich waren da nur ein paar Hügel bis km30, dann ein heftiger Anstieg und dann wieder ein paar Hügel und ins Ziel. War dann doch bisschen heftiger.
> 
> Wieviele Höhenmeter hattet ihr auf der Langdistanz eigentlich auf dem Tacho? Meiner ist ausgefallen..
> 
> War dann ganz froh, dass es beim Tacho blieb



Ähm, ich hatte ca. 2900Hm, aber der HAC4 verschluckt ganz gerne mal kleinere Hügel, schätze 3000 waren es schon.


----------



## zauberer089 (27. Mai 2007)

The Tretschwein schrieb:


> Wasser einfach nur Wasser gabs auch ned.



ich habe am Hausberg Wasser bekommen, einfaches Wasser
danach war mir in Kaltenbrunn und an der Finzbrücke wieder mehr nach dem roten Zeug


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klaus_winstel (27. Mai 2007)

The Tretschwein schrieb:


> Hab auch nur Tacho.
> 
> Etwas unverständlich für mich war, dass es KEINE Flaschen an der Verpflegung gab. Wer bitte säuft denn da so einen Becher aus.



Na mann schüttet den Becher in Richtung Mund und versaut sich das komplette Trikot - zumindest habs ich so gemacht    

Flaschen wären schon besser, ich hab dann halt auch angehalten zum Auffüllen, aber das nervt schon und zwar nicht wegen den paar Sekunden, sondern weil es mich aus dem Tritt bringt. Ich hab das immer wieder, wenn ich kurz anhalte und dann gleich wieder in den Berg gehe, motzen die Oberschenkel...

Was das schlimmste war, es gab kein Wasser, ganz ordinäres Wasser!!! Nur Iso, und wem das nicht passt, der hatte Pech. Grad wenn jemand Gel nimmt, ist Wasser am allerbesten.
Die Zeitnahme war auch ne Katastrophe, da gabs wohl Chaos. Allerdings sagen die das die Schuld beim Veranstalter lag, anscheinend wurden Transponder vertauscht...


----------



## Tobi-161 (27. Mai 2007)

pug304 schrieb:


> wieso, gab's bei Dir Becher mit Obstler oder Willi?



ne, wär aber sicher lustig geworden  vielleicht wären die beine dann jetzt nicht so hart, eher lockerer 



The Tretschwein schrieb:


> Hey nimms als Erfahrung so hin und überleg was Du verbessern kannst.
> Ist halt nicht so gelaufen....
> Hatte ja leider auch einen zeitaufwändigen Platten.



sowieso... bin halt einfach dumm gefahren, werd das nächste mal besser aufpassen und liber noch ein wnig länger warten  


das mit den donauwellen an einer verpflegung war ja auch nicht schlecht, nur bissl weich warn die schon als ich da mal ankam


----------



## klaus_winstel (28. Mai 2007)

Tobi-161 schrieb:


> ne, wär aber sicher lustig geworden  vielleicht wären die beine dann jetzt nicht so hart, eher lockerer
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es gab Donauwellen? Nö - oder???  
Na das nächste Mal klappt das bestimmt, man muss einfach seine Erfahrungen sammeln, daran geht wohl kein Weg vorbei...


----------



## XTR_Chris_XTR (28. Mai 2007)

Also der Zieleinlauf war ne Katastrophe...bin die kurze RUnde gefahren und gleich mal falsch ins Ziel eingebogen (wie auch die meisten anderen die unter den ersten 2-10 waren...schlechte Beschilderung) Bin die ganze Fußgängerzone, in der der Start war vor gesprintet und vorne haben sie dann zu mir gesagt ich hätte vorn geradeaus fahren müssen urch den Kurpark  ...naja, alles wieder zurück und richtig gefahren... NAch den ersten 10 haben sie dann richtig abgesperrt, dass zumindest die Hintern richtig fahren...  

Und die Verpflegung war auch fürn a..., ich hab zwar auf der kurzen Runde keine Verpflegung gebraucht, aber ne Verplegung in eine Senke bauen, wo man mit 50kmh angeschossen kommt und auf der anderen Seite den Gegenhang wieder rauf muss...  Wer bleibt da stehen und nutzt nicht den Schwung???? und mit 50 nen becher zu nehmen ist auch nicht der hit...


----------



## RonnyS (28. Mai 2007)

XTR_Chris_XTR schrieb:


> ne Verpflegung in eine Senke bauen, wo man mit 50kmh angeschossen kommt und auf der anderen Seite den Gegenhang wieder rauf muss...  Wer bleibt da stehen und nutzt nicht den Schwung???? und mit 50 nen becher zu nehmen ist auch nicht der hit...


....besser wäre 300 mtr. weiter auf dem Parkplatz gewesen oder auf dem Aufstieg zur Neuneralm


----------



## klaus_winstel (28. Mai 2007)

RonnyS schrieb:


> ....besser wäre 300 mtr. weiter auf dem Parkplatz gewesen oder auf dem Aufstieg zur Neuneralm



Tja, manche Veranstalter lernen das nie. Offenburg oder Frammersbach sind hier die rühmlichen Ausnahmen...


----------



## Blauer Sauser (28. Mai 2007)

Und ich bin mal an der letzten Verpflegungsstelle als Mittelstreckenfahrer mal die Schleife der Langstrecke gefahren, da ich das Hinweisschild dafür leider nicht sehen konnte, weil es durch die Fahrer die an der Verpflegung standen verdeckt wurde. 
Weil grad so schon im Schwung und noch genug zu trinken und rechts ließ es sich zu dem Zeitpunkt schöner fahren 
So hatte ich dann 12km und ca. 350hm mehr auf dem Tacho 

Das Ergebnis war damit natürlich fürn a rsch, aber wenn ich die Zeit abziehe, die ich für die Schleife benötigt habe, hätte ich ca. 4h gebraucht und wäre ne halbe Stunde schneller gewesen wie letztes Jahr.

Somit also zufrieden mit meiner Leistung und das ist ja das wichtigste


----------



## zauberer089 (29. Mai 2007)

Blauer Sauser schrieb:


> So hatte ich dann 12km und ca. 350hm mehr auf dem Tacho


´
cool 

landschaftlich bist du zumindest ein sehr schönes Stück gefahren


----------



## klaus_winstel (29. Mai 2007)

Blauer Sauser schrieb:


> Und ich bin mal an der letzten Verpflegungsstelle als Mittelstreckenfahrer mal die Schleife der Langstrecke gefahren, da ich das Hinweisschild dafür leider nicht sehen konnte, weil es durch die Fahrer die an der Verpflegung standen verdeckt wurde.
> Weil grad so schon im Schwung und noch genug zu trinken und rechts ließ es sich zu dem Zeitpunkt schöner fahren
> So hatte ich dann 12km und ca. 350hm mehr auf dem Tacho
> 
> ...



Ja, das war nicht ganz so toll, aber nach der Abbiegung gabs nochmal ein Hinweis auf Langstrecke, das hat meine Freundin dazu gebracht umzudrehen! ))) Die hat dann nur ein paar Sekunden verloren. Aber Du hattest dafür ne schöne Strecke, weil das Stück nach dem Abzweig war ja gar nicht so schlecht - oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klaus_winstel (29. Mai 2007)

zauberer089 schrieb:


> ´
> cool
> 
> landschaftlich bist du zumindest ein sehr schönes Stück gefahren



Ooops Du warst schneller, aber immerhin hat er nun die Bestätigung des schönen Stücks von zwei Leuten!


----------



## zauberer089 (29. Mai 2007)

klaus_winstel schrieb:


> Ooops Du warst schneller, aber immerhin hat er nun die Bestätigung des schönen Stücks von zwei Leuten!



ist eigentlich traurig das sowas möglich ist, trotz aller Vorzüge des Finzbachtals. 

da gehört meiner Meinung nach mindestens 500m vor der Finzbrücke ein Schild mit dem Hinweis der Streckenteilung hin!!
Nochmal 100m vor der Brücke und an der Verpflegung ebenso.


----------



## Giant_Team (29. Mai 2007)

zauberer089 schrieb:


> i
> da gehört meiner Meinung nach mindestens 500m vor der Finzbrücke ein Schild mit dem Hinweis der Streckenteilung hin!!
> Nochmal 100m vor der Brücke und an der Verpflegung ebenso.




Da muß euch recht geben, die Beschilderung war mager. Zum Glück lief mein Supporter beim ersten mal gleich nach rechts u. beim 2. mal nach links.  Ansonsten hätt ich auch nicht gewußt wohin.

Was ich so an den Verpflegungsstellen erblickt habe, war dann auch nicht so der Kracher.


----------



## klaus_winstel (29. Mai 2007)

Giant_Team schrieb:


> Da muß euch recht geben, die Beschilderung war mager. Zum Glück lief mein Supporter beim ersten mal gleich nach rechts u. beim 2. mal nach links.  Ansonsten hätt ich auch nicht gewußt wohin.
> 
> Was ich so an den Verpflegungsstellen erblickt habe, war dann auch nicht so der Kracher.



Nö, war wirklich nicht so der Brüller, die ganze Orga irgendwie nicht, war einiges an Chaos und die Ergebnisslisten stimmen jetzt noch nicht!!!

Übrigends haste den BaSiS ja wirlich überholt, alle Achtung!!! ))

Aber waren schon viel gute Fahrer dabei - oder? Meine Platzierung ist irgendwie nicht so toll, die Zeit aber schon...


----------



## Blauer Sauser (29. Mai 2007)

Landschaftlich war das Teilstück auf alle Fälle schön. Man hätte mich aber auch an der Kontrolle zurückschicken können, wo der rote Edingstrich auf die Startnummer kam. Weil mit meiner roten Startnummer hätte ich ja gar nicht erst durchkommen dürfen.
Aber es gibt schlimmeres. Haupsache heil durchgekommen.


----------



## klaus_winstel (29. Mai 2007)

Blauer Sauser schrieb:


> Landschaftlich war das Teilstück auf alle Fälle schön. Man hätte mich aber auch an der Kontrolle zurückschicken können, wo der rote Edingstrich auf die Startnummer kam. Weil mit meiner roten Startnummer hätte ich ja gar nicht erst durchkommen dürfen.
> Aber es gibt schlimmeres. Haupsache heil durchgekommen.



Klaro hätten die das machen können, noch besser es hätte jemand am Abzweig stehen sollen und Dich gleich richtig winken! Aber wie schon gesagt, Orga war nicht so besonders. Mal ganz davon abgesehen, dass es für die einzelnen Strecken die gleichen Startnummern gab! D.h es waren nur die Farben als Unterschied vorhanden, eigentlich ein Unding wie kann es in einem Rennen mehrmals die gleiche Nummer geben???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Giant_Team (29. Mai 2007)

klaus_winstel schrieb:


> Nö, war wirklich nicht so der Brüller, die ganze Orga irgendwie nicht, war einiges an Chaos und die Ergebnisslisten stimmen jetzt noch nicht!!!
> 
> Übrigends haste den BaSiS ja wirlich überholt, alle Achtung!!! ))
> 
> Aber waren schon viel gute Fahrer dabei - oder? Meine Platzierung ist irgendwie nicht so toll, die Zeit aber schon...



Dem BaSiS sein Diesel war verdammt schnell warm gelaufen.  Am Eibsee kam er bereits von hinten an getuckert. Nur leider war sein Spritverbrauch zu hoch u. er mußt immer an die Tanke.
Nee, im ernst. Ohne Supporter hät mich der BaSiS stehen lassen. Bei mir liefs irgendwie überhaupt nicht. Puls hat überhaupt nicht zu den Beinen gepasst. Der kam überhaupt nicht auf Touren u. die Beine haben bereits gebrannt.


----------



## Blauer Sauser (29. Mai 2007)

Das stimmt natürlich. Das habe ich in der Form auch noch nicht gesehen.


----------



## Giant_Team (29. Mai 2007)

klaus_winstel schrieb:


> Mal ganz davon abgesehen, dass es für die einzelnen Strecken die gleichen Startnummern gab! D.h es waren nur die Farben als Unterschied vorhanden, eigentlich ein Unding wie kann es in einem Rennen mehrmals die gleiche Nummer geben???



Stimmt hab ich gestern auch beim Fotodienst entdeckt, als ich bissle nach den Bildern geschaut hab u. plötzlich gabs meine Startnummer auch in rot 

Und ansonsten war die Orga äußerst caotisch (unterschiedliche Zeitangaben f. den City XC, fehlende u. vertauschte Startunterlagen, keine Ahnung wann die Briefings stattfinden...)


----------



## The Tretschwein (29. Mai 2007)

wie schnell war denn der Basis?


----------



## Giant_Team (29. Mai 2007)

The Tretschwein schrieb:


> wie schnell war denn der Basis?



4:45:18


----------



## The Tretschwein (29. Mai 2007)

top!
Hatte 4:52 aber leider einen etwas blöden Platten mit Milch. Gummiband raus etc. Loch im Reifen suchen.


----------



## klaus_winstel (29. Mai 2007)

Giant_Team schrieb:


> Dem BaSiS sein Diesel war verdammt schnell warm gelaufen.  Am Eibsee kam er bereits von hinten an getuckert. Nur leider war sein Spritverbrauch zu hoch u. er mußt immer an die Tanke.
> Nee, im ernst. Ohne Supporter hät mich der BaSiS stehen lassen. Bei mir liefs irgendwie überhaupt nicht. Puls hat überhaupt nicht zu den Beinen gepasst. Der kam überhaupt nicht auf Touren u. die Beine haben bereits gebrannt.



Wie von hinten, war er nicht im 1. Block??? Hat doch Lizenz...
Naja das mit dem Spritverbrauch war bei mir auch so, ich brauch eh schon viel und es war so feucht warm, nicht mein Ding. An der letzten Tanke musste ich auch anhalten, weil ich schon seit 20min nix mehr zu trinken hatte und das tut mir nicht gut. Ansonsten war ich auch vom Puls her absolut im Bereich, aber die Beine waren nicht mehr so toll, waren auch viele steile Abschnitte dabei, wo mann richtig drücken musste, ich kurble lieber...


----------



## captain hook (29. Mai 2007)

The Tretschwein schrieb:


> Wenn du unter den  ersten 25 bist nervt das. Sorry! Sowas gehört einfach zu einem guten Marathon. Nicht jeder hat seine Leute auf der Strecke verteilt.
> Wasser einfach nur Wasser gabs auch ned.



das mit dem "leute haben auf der strecke" hab ich eh noch nicht ganz verstanden... soweit ich die ausschreibungsunterlagen regelmäßig verstehe, ist die annahme fremder hilfe ausdrücklich untersagt und führt zur disqualifikation!!! aber was man da alles sieht... leute mit material, essen, getränken.... frag mich immerwieder wieso es toleriert wird, dass sich einige mit sowas einen vorteil den anderen gegenüber verschaffen wollen/müssen(???)! klar ist das ein vorteil wenn ich das trinken kann was ich kenne und vertrage und brauche... aber ich schlepp dafür drei flaschen mit über den berg... das sind dann einfach mal zwei trinkflaschen mehr (bei 750 ml=1,5 kg) als der der sich die dinger zureichen lässt.... dazu noch ausserhalb der gekennzeichneten verpflegungszone...


----------



## klaus_winstel (29. Mai 2007)

Giant_Team schrieb:


> Stimmt hab ich gestern auch beim Fotodienst entdeckt, als ich bissle nach den Bildern geschaut hab u. plötzlich gabs meine Startnummer auch in rot
> 
> Und ansonsten war die Orga äußerst caotisch (unterschiedliche Zeitangaben f. den City XC, fehlende u. vertauschte Startunterlagen, keine Ahnung wann die Briefings stattfinden...)



Tja, dann wars nicht nur bei uns so, wir hatten ja dummerweise den falschen Transponder. Als dann die Startnummer nicht mit dem Transponder übereingestimmt hat, haben sie kurzer Hand beschlossen, der Transponder hat recht und die aufgeschriebene Startnummer war falsch, leider wars umgekehrt!
Das Briefing hab ich zufällig mitbekommen, es war bei der Nudelparty, diese wiederum hab ich nach Rückfrage gefunden, Essen lass ich mir nicht durch die Lappen gehen. War in ner Halle so 50-100m vom Gelände weg...


----------



## klaus_winstel (29. Mai 2007)

The Tretschwein schrieb:


> top!
> Hatte 4:52 aber leider einen etwas blöden Platten mit Milch. Gummiband raus etc. Loch im Reifen suchen.



Man wart ihr mal wieder alle schnell, da muss ich mit knapp über 5 Stunden passen. Aber ich gehöre ja auch zum älteren Teil der Herren ))


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BaSiS (29. Mai 2007)

The Tretschwein schrieb:


> top!
> Hatte 4:52 aber leider einen etwas blöden Platten mit Milch. Gummiband raus etc. Loch im Reifen suchen.



Du bist doch nach der 1. Verpflegung durch Grainau in den Kreuzeck-Anstieg mit mir rumgeeiert !
und wenn sag bleib dran dann hebst das nächste wenigstens den Hintern - auf Teer fahr ich meine 46er Scheiben und dann rollt's


----------



## BaSiS (29. Mai 2007)

klaus_winstel schrieb:


> Tja, dann wars nicht nur bei uns so, wir hatten ja dummerweise den falschen Transponder. Als dann die Startnummer nicht mit dem Transponder übereingestimmt hat, haben sie kurzer Hand beschlossen, der Transponder hat recht und die aufgeschriebene Startnummer war falsch, leider wars umgekehrt!
> Das Briefing hab ich zufällig mitbekommen, es war bei der Nudelparty, diese wiederum hab ich nach Rückfrage gefunden, Essen lass ich mir nicht durch die Lappen gehen. War in ner Halle so 50-100m vom Gelände weg...



wann war die denn ??? wir haebn nix mehr gekriegt - Schweinerei


----------



## klaus_winstel (29. Mai 2007)

captain hook schrieb:


> das mit dem "leute haben auf der strecke" hab ich eh noch nicht ganz verstanden... soweit ich die ausschreibungsunterlagen regelmäßig verstehe, ist die annahme fremder hilfe ausdrücklich untersagt und führt zur disqualifikation!!! aber was man da alles sieht... leute mit material, essen, getränken.... frag mich immerwieder wieso es toleriert wird, dass sich einige mit sowas einen vorteil den anderen gegenüber verschaffen wollen/müssen(???)! klar ist das ein vorteil wenn ich das trinken kann was ich kenne und vertrage und brauche... aber ich schlepp dafür drei flaschen mit über den berg... das sind dann einfach mal zwei trinkflaschen mehr (bei 750 ml=1,5 kg) als der der sich die dinger zureichen lässt.... dazu noch ausserhalb der gekennzeichneten verpflegungszone...



Ähm wo steht geschrieben, dass nicht verpflegt werden darf? Im Gegensatz zum Radsport ist keine technische Hilfe (Laufradwechsel etc.) erlaubt, das ganze Rad darf eh nicht getauscht werden, aber verpflegt werden darf schon. Und auch hier im Gegensatz zum Strassenradsport eigentlich überall. Mir ist nichts anderes bekannt!!! Ausserdem ist das wirklich immer und überall der Fall, sieht man doch in jedem Rennen. Was nicht erlaubt ist, ist Abfall, Flaschen etc. ausserhalb der Verpflegungsstelle wegzuwerfen, was sich fast von selbst versteht! Ich denke dass das OK ist, klar es ist ein Vorteil gegenüber den anderen aber eben nicht verboten. Es ist übrigends auch ein Vorteil wenn das Rad 2-3kg leichter ist und das ist nun wirklich nicht verboten ))


----------



## klaus_winstel (29. Mai 2007)

BaSiS schrieb:


> wann war die denn ??? wir haebn nix mehr gekriegt - Schweinerei



Lass mich mal überlegen, ich habs zufällig bei der Akreditierung mitbekommen, ich schätze mal das war Samstag Mittag so zwischen 17:00 und 18:00 Uhr...


----------



## BaSiS (29. Mai 2007)

Giant_Team schrieb:


> Dem BaSiS sein Diesel war verdammt schnell warm gelaufen.  Am Eibsee kam er bereits von hinten an getuckert. Nur leider war sein Spritverbrauch zu hoch u. er mußt immer an die Tanke.
> Nee, im ernst. Ohne Supporter hät mich der BaSiS stehen lassen. Bei mir liefs irgendwie überhaupt nicht. Puls hat überhaupt nicht zu den Beinen gepasst. Der kam überhaupt nicht auf Touren u. die Beine haben bereits gebrannt.



jaja macht ihr euch nur lustig     
aber das mit den Verpfelgungsstationen hat mich dermaßßen genervt - bin tatsächlich in jeder raus und wieder rauf aufs Rad (und die  b e z a h l t e n  Verpflegungshelfer/Streckenposten sind sehr motiviert bei der Sach und ungemein hilfreich) 
soll aber nicht darüberhinwegtäuschen dass ich selbst einfach schlecht gefahren bin, einfach nie nen Rhythmus gefunden und irgendwie den Puls nicht hochgebracht - war leider ne Reine Ausdauerfahrt, genau wie der Bergsprint am Montag, da gab's aber wenigstens Preisgeld nach WKB-MTB, sehr edel


----------



## Giant_Team (29. Mai 2007)

klaus_winstel schrieb:


> Wie von hinten, war er nicht im 1. Block??? Hat doch Lizenz...



Na so schnell war er dann doch nicht warm gelaufen. Hab den BaSis noch in der neutralisierten Phase überholt und nett Servuz gesagt


----------



## Giant_Team (29. Mai 2007)

@BaSiS: Wie war denn gestern beim hillclimb das Wetter? Zum Marathon hatten wir ja richtig Glück.


----------



## klaus_winstel (29. Mai 2007)

Giant_Team schrieb:


> Na so schnell war er dann doch nicht warm gelaufen. Hab den BaSis noch in der neutralisierten Phase überholt und nett Servuz gesagt



Naja, ich seh schon, so ganz optimal ist es bei keinem gelaufen. Mir persönlich liegt das feucht-warme ja auch nicht, ich hasse es bei Regen zu fahren, aber ich hab eigentlich dann immer gute Ergebnisse.

@BaSiS: Gerhard hat auch in jeder Verpflegung nach Wasser gefragt und ziemlich geflucht! Eine Zumutung, in der 1. standen die Leute auch sehr gemütlich hinter den Tischen, ein paar Becher standen drauf und gut war!!!
Da freut man sich auf Frammersbach, die sind da absolut vorbildlich! Alles da genügend Helfer die am Weg stehen, Trinkflaschen und Stellen an denen man nicht mit 40km/h vorbei kommt...


----------



## BaSiS (29. Mai 2007)

Giant_Team schrieb:


> @BaSiS: Wie war denn gestern beim hillclimb das Wetter? Zum Marathon hatten wir ja richtig Glück.



angesichts der Berichte von anderswo auch richtig viel Glück gehabt
mir war's saukalt, da mein Betreuer Jef d'Hont lieber saudumme Bücher veröffentlicht anstatt mir Trinkflaschen zu füllen (mit egal was Iso oder Wasser oder ....) und meine wärmenden Klamotten abzunehmen, der Regen hielt sich in Grenzen, leichter Niesel bei kaltem Wind


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BaSiS (29. Mai 2007)

klaus_winstel schrieb:


> Naja, ich seh schon, so ganz optimal ist es bei keinem gelaufen. Mir persönlich liegt das feucht-warme ja auch nicht, ich hasse es bei Regen zu fahren, aber ich hab eigentlich dann immer gute Ergebnisse.
> 
> @BaSiS: Gerhard hat auch in jeder Verpflegung nach Wasser gefragt und ziemlich geflucht! Eine Zumutung, in der 1. standen die Leute auch sehr gemütlich hinter den Tischen, ein paar Becher standen drauf und gut war!!!
> Da freut man sich auf Frammersbach, die sind da absolut vorbildlich! Alles da genügend Helfer die am Weg stehen, Trinkflaschen und Stellen an denen man nicht mit 40km/h vorbei kommt...



naja die Bedingungen sind mir eigentlich egal, nur find ich die Strecke (für GAP in den Voralpen und unter dem höchsten Gipfel der BRD) eine einzige Enttäuschung, weil lieblos irgendwelche Kiespisten in die Landschaft geklatscht und ein Rennen praktisch unter Ausschluss der Öffentlichkeit

zur Verpflegung: also ich hatte mich letztes Jahr schon beschwert und die 200 Flaschen für die ersten 50 können die sich locker leisten, meine Info war auch, dass sie sich's ''überlegn''


----------



## captain hook (29. Mai 2007)

http://www.rad-net.de/html/verwaltung/reglements/wb-mtb-042007.pdf

hier... punkt 2.1.5.... verpflegung nur innerhalb von gekennzeichneten verpflegungszonen und "im stehen"... nichts mit im fahren flaschen reichen und so....


----------



## Giant_Team (29. Mai 2007)

BaSiS schrieb:


> mir war's saukalt, da mein Betreuer Jef d'Hont lieber saudumme Bücher veröffentlicht anstatt mir Trinkflaschen zu füllen (mit egal was Iso oder Wasser oder ....)



Mutig mutig.   Pass nur auf, was du so von dir gibst. Man weiß ja nie


----------



## The Tretschwein (29. Mai 2007)

BaSiS schrieb:


> Du bist doch nach der 1. Verpflegung durch Grainau in den Kreuzeck-Anstieg mit mir rumgeeiert !
> und wenn sag bleib dran dann hebst das nächste wenigstens den Hintern - auf Teer fahr ich meine 46er Scheiben und dann rollt's



Öhm hmm, mag sein, aber ich hab null Veranlassung gesehen. Ich hab auf Extremdiesel gemacht und wollte den Turbo mit Direkteinspritzung erst unten in der Klamm anwerfen.

Wegen dem Platten hab ich dann wie MadMax an seinem Karren mittels rotem Knopf noch zusätzlich den Kompressor zuschalten müssen.


----------



## Blauer Sauser (29. Mai 2007)

captain hook schrieb:


> http://www.rad-net.de/html/verwaltung/reglements/wb-mtb-042007.pdf
> 
> hier... punkt 2.1.5.... verpflegung nur innerhalb von gekennzeichneten verpflegungszonen und "im stehen"... nichts mit im fahren flaschen reichen und so....



Das bezieht sich aber auf Cross-Country Rennen und nicht auf Marathons.


----------



## Giant_Team (29. Mai 2007)

captain hook schrieb:


> http://www.rad-net.de/html/verwaltung/reglements/wb-mtb-042007.pdf
> 
> hier... punkt 2.1.5.... verpflegung nur innerhalb von gekennzeichneten verpflegungszonen und "im stehen"... nichts mit im fahren flaschen reichen und so....



Ja, toll. Nur das Punkt 2.1.5 für XCO gilt. Für XCM: siehe 2.5.6. Und da ist nix geregelt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klaus_winstel (29. Mai 2007)

BaSiS schrieb:


> naja die Bedingungen sind mir eigentlich egal, nur find ich die Strecke (für GAP in den Voralpen und unter dem höchsten Gipfel der BRD) eine einzige Enttäuschung, weil lieblos irgendwelche Kiespisten in die Landschaft geklatscht und ein Rennen praktisch unter Ausschluss der Öffentlichkeit
> 
> zur Verpflegung: also ich hatte mich letztes Jahr schon beschwert und die 200 Flaschen für die ersten 50 können die sich locker leisten, meine Info war auch, dass sie sich's ''überlegn''




Naja, ein klein bischen besser als im Vorjahr war es ja, mit dem Eibsee und der Extra Runde auf der Langstrecke - nichts berauschendes aber etwas "schmäler" als der Rest. Sonst wirklich recht breit und unspektakulär.
Tja, so ging es mir auch schon, Beschwerde eingelegt, dann kommt irgende ne lapidare Antwort, das es das nächste mal besser wird und es passiert halt nix! Keine Ahnung wie sowas zu änder wäre...


----------



## Blauer Sauser (29. Mai 2007)

Strecken wie Wombach, Neustadt/Weinstraße oder Bad Wilbad (jedenfalls seit 2 Jahren) finde ich auch berauschender


----------



## klaus_winstel (29. Mai 2007)

captain hook schrieb:


> http://www.rad-net.de/html/verwaltung/reglements/wb-mtb-042007.pdf
> 
> hier... punkt 2.1.5.... verpflegung nur innerhalb von gekennzeichneten verpflegungszonen und "im stehen"... nichts mit im fahren flaschen reichen und so....



2.1.5 gilt für CC, für Marathon gilt 2.5.6 und da steht das alles gar nicht mehr drin! Ausser das es Wasser geben muss!!! Und das gabs in Garmisch nicht!


----------



## klaus_winstel (29. Mai 2007)

Blauer Sauser schrieb:


> Strecken wie Wombach, Neustadt/Weinstraße oder Bad Wilbad (jedenfalls seit 2 Jahren) finde ich auch berauschender



Ja, eben und in Neustadt und Bad Wildbad gabs die letzten 2 Jahre sogar Trinkflaschen, nach der Katastrophe vor 3 oder 4 Jahren mit den Plastikflaschen aus dem Supermarkt mit Schraubverschluss haben die doch etwas dazu gelernt...


----------



## The Tretschwein (29. Mai 2007)

beim Kitzalp war noch dazu Sprutzel mit drin. Rülps!


----------



## klaus_winstel (29. Mai 2007)

The Tretschwein schrieb:


> beim Kitzalp war noch dazu Sprutzel mit drin. Rülps!



Ja in Wildbad natürlich auch, wo ich doch Kohlensäure während dem Rennen überhaupt nicht vertrage. Gab mal ein nettes Bäuerchen mitten in einem verschlafenen Dorf, alle haben sich nach mir umgedreht...


----------



## BaSiS (29. Mai 2007)

Giant_Team schrieb:


> Ja, toll. Nur das Punkt 2.1.5 für XCO gilt. Für XCM: siehe 2.5.6. Und da ist nix geregelt.



ja super da hat jemand das Reglement gelesen - vorbildlich
diese Passage finde ich besonders interessant :
''2.5.10 Preisgeld
Analog Anhang B, mindestens jedoch das Preisschema für bundesoffene Rennen
bei der Kurzversion, das Preisschema lt. WB MTB bei der Langversion.''
das heisst laut Analog Anhang B geld für die ersten 20, buo sind ja praktisch alle !


----------



## BaSiS (29. Mai 2007)

klaus_winstel schrieb:


> Naja, ein klein bischen besser als im Vorjahr war es ja, mit dem Eibsee und der Extra Runde auf der Langstrecke - nichts berauschendes aber etwas "schmäler" als der Rest. Sonst wirklich recht breit und unspektakulär.
> Tja, so ging es mir auch schon, Beschwerde eingelegt, dann kommt irgende ne lapidare Antwort, das es das nächste mal besser wird und es passiert halt nix! Keine Ahnung wie sowas zu änder wäre...



also ich fänd 2mal die 60km-Runde mit dem Stich hoch zur Kreuzeckalm immer noch besser als das diesjährige Geeier


----------



## klaus_winstel (29. Mai 2007)

BaSiS schrieb:


> also ich fänd 2mal die 60km-Runde mit dem Stich hoch zur Kreuzeckalm immer noch besser als das diesjährige Geeier



Ja, von langen Anstieg her schon, aber ansonsten find ich es schon langweilig, 2x das gleiche zu fahren und dann war die Strecke um den Eibsee und die Schleife später eben auch etwas interssanter, also ein bischen technischer...


----------



## klaus_winstel (29. Mai 2007)

BaSiS schrieb:


> ja super da hat jemand das Reglement gelesen - vorbildlich
> diese Passage finde ich besonders interessant :
> ''2.5.10 Preisgeld
> Analog Anhang B, mindestens jedoch das Preisschema für bundesoffene Rennen
> ...



Ähm, das ist wirlich äußerst interessant, wie pissen sich die ganzen Veranstalter denn hier raus??? Bestimmt gibts irgendne Klausel die man verbiegen kann, in den meisten Rennen gibts im Hobby Bereich überhaupt kein Preisgeld.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## The Tretschwein (29. Mai 2007)

BaSiS schrieb:


> also ich fänd 2mal die 60km-Runde mit dem Stich hoch zur Kreuzeckalm immer noch besser als das diesjährige Geeier



Eben! Für mich ging das Rennen erst ab der Klamm los. Also ich meine ich hab mir das so eingeteilt, weil nach der Klamm eben so richtig Meter zu machen waren.


----------



## Giant_Team (29. Mai 2007)

klaus_winstel schrieb:


> Ähm, das ist wirlich äußerst interessant, wie pissen sich die ganzen Veranstalter denn hier raus??? Bestimmt gibts irgendne Klausel die man verbiegen kann, in den meisten Rennen gibts im Hobby Bereich überhaupt kein Preisgeld.



Preisgelder darf´s eigentlich nur f. Lizenzfahrer geben. Wir Hobbies müssen uns mit Reifen usw. abfinden


----------



## zauberer089 (29. Mai 2007)

BaSiS schrieb:


> also ich fänd 2mal die 60km-Runde mit dem Stich hoch zur Kreuzeckalm immer noch besser als das diesjährige Geeier



das sehe ich anders

2x das Gleiche zu fahren wäre mir zu langweilig, dazu noch 2x durch die Stadt.
nein danke!

und 132km mit 4100Hm wär mir auch zu viel


----------



## klaus_winstel (29. Mai 2007)

Giant_Team schrieb:


> Preisgelder darf´s eigentlich nur f. Lizenzfahrer geben. Wir Hobbies müssen uns mit Reifen usw. abfinden



Davon steht nix in der Regelung!!! Ausserdem gibts bei anderen Rennen ja auch mal was Geld für die Hobby-Fahrer. Ich glaub auch, dass eigentlich ein gewisser Teil der Startgelder wieder ausgeschüttet werden muss und nicht nur an Lizenzfahrer. Aber das dürfte müssig sein darüber zu diskutieren... :-(


----------



## klaus_winstel (29. Mai 2007)

zauberer089 schrieb:


> das sehe ich anders
> 
> 2x das Gleiche zu fahren wäre mir zu langweilig, dazu noch 2x durch die Stadt.
> nein danke!
> ...



So ähnlich wars aber letztes Jahr, nur natürlich nicht durch die Stadt und es waren "nur" 3700Hm...


----------



## zauberer089 (30. Mai 2007)

war jemand von euch beim Bergsprint am Montag und weiß den exakten Startpunkt und Zielpunkt des Bergsprints?

Ziel am höchsten Punkt oder nach der kurzen Abfahrt und dem langen Flachstück vor der Almhütte Esterbergalm?


----------



## BaSiS (30. Mai 2007)

zauberer089 schrieb:


> war jemand von euch beim Bergsprint am Montag und weiß den exakten Startpunkt und Zielpunkt des Bergsprints?
> 
> Ziel am höchsten Punkt oder nach der kurzen Abfahrt und dem langen Flachstück vor der Almhütte Esterbergalm?



Start war an der Talstation Wank und Ziel am höchsten Punkt
nicht wie letztes Jahr an der Alm


----------



## BaSiS (30. Mai 2007)

zauberer089 schrieb:


> das sehe ich anders
> 
> 2x das Gleiche zu fahren wäre mir zu langweilig, dazu noch 2x durch die Stadt.
> nein danke!
> ...



genau richtig


----------



## zauberer089 (30. Mai 2007)

BaSiS schrieb:


> Start war an der Talstation Wank und Ziel am höchsten Punkt
> nicht wie letztes Jahr an der Alm



danke

die angegebenen 700Hm sind dann 530Hm real und die Geschichte des Radsports muss nicht umgeschrieben werden.
sonst wäre die Steigungsleistung der schnellsten Zeiten um einiges besser als bei den RR-Profis zu "besten Zeiten" Mitte der 90er-Jahre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klaus_winstel (30. Mai 2007)

zauberer089 schrieb:


> danke
> 
> die angegebenen 700Hm sind dann 530Hm real und die Geschichte des Radsports muss nicht umgeschrieben werden.
> sonst wäre die Steigungsleistung der schnellsten Zeiten um einiges besser als bei den RR-Profis zu "besten Zeiten" Mitte der 90er-Jahre




Naja, sind doch auch Mountainbiker und keine Rennradler, die können das sicher besser )). Ok, da das Doping fehlt vielleicht doch nicht...


----------



## powderJO (16. Mai 2008)

hi,

das garmisch-festival steht wieder vor der tür und deshalb hier die üblichen fragen: gibt es infos von der strecke? gut fahrbar? viele trails? lange fiese anstiege? bösartige abfahren? gibt es flaschentausch oder wird nur aufgefüllt? fragen über fragen also  - wer antworten hat: immer her damit. 

pj


----------



## Reignman (16. Mai 2008)

anbei das Profil:
http://www.radsport-festival.de/images/plan_2008.pdf

der Anstieg zur Esterbergalm ist der sehr, sehr steil. Grossteils geteert aber an Teilstücken auch über 30 % steil.


----------



## klaus_winstel (16. Mai 2008)

powderJO schrieb:


> hi,
> 
> das garmisch-festival steht wieder vor der tür und deshalb hier die üblichen fragen: gibt es infos von der strecke? gut fahrbar? viele trails? lange fiese anstiege? bösartige abfahren? gibt es flaschentausch oder wird nur aufgefüllt? fragen über fragen also  - wer antworten hat: immer her damit.
> 
> pj



An der Strecke wurde wohl was geändert - aber soweit ich das sehe, wurde auf der Langstrecke etwas weggelassen (die Zusatzrunde), und die mittlere Runde wird wohl in Gegenrichtung gefahren. Das würde dann bedeuten, statt Asphaltabfahrt zum Schluss Asphalt-Uphill am Anfang (bei der Langen eben nach der 30k Einfürhungsrunde) - der dürfte schon recht steil sein, dafür fallen dann die steilen Auffahrten im Trail und bei der Bahn weg, die gehts dann hoffentlich runter - schwierig ist das trotzdem nicht.
Meines Erachtens ist die Strecke rel. einfach, viel Schotter, rel. wenig Trails. Flaschen gabs bisher noch nie.


----------



## Augustiner1328 (17. Mai 2008)

Hallo
schaut mal hier
http://www.radsport-festival.de./marathonstrecke.php

wird ganz nett auf der langen weil der esterberg rauf zum wambergersattel und der letzte anstieg zum hausberg richtig fies werden
allles schneefrei 
nur wie sie von der trögelhütte runter wollen übern fusssweg ist mie noch einrätsel war  heut oben da wird geholzt... stahlseil fichte liegt quer 
villeicht komplette schiebepassage wir werdens sehen


----------



## wadelwunder (17. Mai 2008)

ist furious fred für die strecke denkbar? hab einen in riva mit ff 2.25 vorne/hinten gesehen ohne panne.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klaus_winstel (17. Mai 2008)

Wehe die bekommen das nicht hin! Bergauf schieben mag ja ggf. noch angehen, aber bergab nicht!!


----------



## Milass (17. Mai 2008)

würde ja auch mitfahren. allerdings passts gesundheitlich und rad-technisch sowie privat grad net so 
Wenn würden wir schon Donnerstag anreisen..naja bis Montag hab ich ja noch Zeit zu überlegen.
Gibt es wirklich keine Flaschen zum Reichen? Das kann doch nicht wahr sein bei der Startgebühr!


----------



## klaus_winstel (17. Mai 2008)

wadelwunder schrieb:


> ist furious fred für die strecke denkbar? hab einen in riva mit ff 2.25 vorne/hinten gesehen ohne panne.



Hä - am Gardasee mit dem Furious Fred? Wer macht den sowas?  Mit so wenig Profil so ne Strecke ist mutig - oder leicht durchgeknallt.
Ich hab den jetzt im echten Gelände noch nicht gefahren. Ich denke er ist nicht so optimal - in den schnellen Schotterkurven bergab sollte man schon etwas Grip haben...


----------



## zauberer# (18. Mai 2008)

Augustiner1328 schrieb:


> nur wie sie von der trögelhütte runter wollen übern fusssweg ist mie noch einrätsel war  heut oben da wird geholzt... stahlseil fichte liegt quer
> villeicht komplette schiebepassage wir werdens sehen



vielleicht so, wenns da im Trail ned fertig werden: 
vom Garmischer Haus direkt flach rüber auf der Forstautobahn (-130Hm) bis zum unteren Ende des Fusswegs und dann wie gehabt bergab ...


----------



## Augustiner1328 (18. Mai 2008)

@klaus ich glaub nicht das sie dass hinkriegen weil das sind keine kurzen holzarbeiten das sind holzarbeiten für die ski wm 2011 da steht z.zzt.der größte harvester europas oben
ohne trögel klar wäre ne möglichkeit
gestern habens wir so gemacht fahren bist zur absperrung stinknormales absperrband an der fichte vorbeigetragen dann bis zum stahlseil gefahren drüber gehoben weitergefahren kehren sind bergab etwas eng geht aber zufahren 

dafür haben im gschwandwald das ist auf der langen in richting eibsee gut gearbeitet


----------



## klaus_winstel (18. Mai 2008)

Schade!!! Dauernd absteigen ist nicht so toll - auf einem breiten Forstweg den schönen Trail umfahren auch nicht! Hat eh nicht allzuviele Trails auf der Strecke. Wirklich Schade!!!


----------



## maxa (18. Mai 2008)

Wieso Trail nach der Tröglhütte ?

Der Fussweg ist als Schiebepassage im Roadbook eingetragen. Da ist es ja eh egal, ob da Baumstämme rumliegen.


----------



## r19andre (18. Mai 2008)

Hi,
bin letztes Jahr schon gefahren und dieses jahr wieder. Kann es sein das die Strecke genau andersherum geht?

Andre


----------



## powderJO (18. Mai 2008)

Augustiner1328 schrieb:


> ...das sind holzarbeiten für die ski wm 2011 da steht z.zzt.der größte harvester europas oben...



..mmh  und die mtbler machen die natur kaputt. na gut, fasse ich also mal zusammen: schotter bergab, teer rauf (die auffahrt zur esterbergalm kenne ich  schon) und keine flaschen. dafür hatten wir unendliche mühe gastwirte zu finden, die geruhten uns "was nur für eine nacht" ein zimmer zu vermieten. naja, vielleicht klappts ja dann bei der skiwm mit organistion und gastfreundschaft ...


----------



## maxa (18. Mai 2008)

Ne nicht ganz.
Der erste Teil der Langstrecke ( rund um den Eibsee ) ist die gleiche.
Dann allerdings nicht rauf zur Kreuzeckalm, sondern wieder zum Start/Ziel und dann rauf zur Esterbergalm und richtung Wallgau/Krün.
Dann über Wamberg und Garmischerhaus rauf zur Tröglhütte und gleich bergab nach GAP.
Leider diesmal keinen schönen Anstieg von der TRöglhütte rauf zur Kreuzeckalm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## r19andre (19. Mai 2008)

maxa schrieb:


> Ne nicht ganz.
> Leider diesmal keinen schönen Anstieg von der TRöglhütte rauf zur Kreuzeckalm.



stimmt, der war geil und nicht jeder ist dort hoch gekommen, habe etliche Leute schieben sehen und der Fussweg hoch vorher war aber auch zu eng.

Andre

auf ein Neues


----------



## maxa (19. Mai 2008)

weiso, der war gut zu fahren, solange keiner vor einem anhält. Einfach schade.


----------



## cubegirl1 (19. Mai 2008)

Haben uns für die Zugspitzrundfahrt angemeldet, sind scheinbar schon über 1000 Biker..... was ein Spass  
Ist von euch jemand schon die Runde gefahren? 
See you in Garmisch!!!


----------



## Milass (19. Mai 2008)

So bin dann auch angemeldet.
Wo gibts denn das Höhenprofil für die 70km strecke?
Ist da echt ne Steigung mit über 30%?


----------



## Fusion-Racer (19. Mai 2008)

Bin am Sonntag auf der Kurzdistanz unterwegs. 
Hoffentlich ist die Organisation besser als im letzten Jahr, vorallem an den entscheidenen Stellen Streckenposten


----------



## r19andre (19. Mai 2008)

Milass schrieb:


> Wo gibts denn das Höhenprofil für die 70km strecke?
> Ist da echt ne Steigung mit über 30%?



Hi,
ja wenn die die Strecke hoch fahren zur Esterbergalm die iwr letztes jahr runter mussten. Ist aber nicht so lang und Asphalt.

Andre


----------



## Reignman (20. Mai 2008)

Milass schrieb:


> So bin dann auch angemeldet.
> Wo gibts denn das Höhenprofil für die 70km strecke?
> Ist da echt ne Steigung mit über 30%?




ja die Esterbergalm hat dies, ist aber an den sehr steilen geteert und die über 30 Prozent sind nur in einigen Kurven bzw. kurzen Passagen.
Sonst unter 30 Prozent, aber trotzdem immer sehr, sehr steil.
glaube unter 20 Prozent hat das Ding nie, soweit ich mich erinnern kann.
Der Antieg ist schon heftig


----------



## captain hook (20. Mai 2008)

war letztes jahr bayrische uphillmeisterschaft die esterbergalm hoch... eigentlich gut zu fahren. steil, aber sollte griffig sein. die zeiten für den anstieg lagen zwischen 20 und 30 min soweit ich mich erinnern kann. schieben habe ich da keinen sehen. allerdings denke ich nicht, dass das beim marathon auch so sein wird... zieht sich ganz schön das teil. würde mich auch unter den ersten 100 zu den guten leuten bergauf zählen (lange strecke) (immerhin, weil runter kann ich garnicht). ich hatte 22-28 an den steilsten stücken gekettet und war oben völlig blau. viel spass dabei!


----------



## Tobi-161 (20. Mai 2008)

OT: wer noch nen Startplatz für die mittlere Distanz braucht, ich "muss" meinen verkaufen wg. Krankheit.

Schade, hab mich sehr auf Garmisch gefreut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tatü (20. Mai 2008)

Reignman schrieb:


> ja die Esterbergalm hat dies, ist aber an den sehr steilen geteert und die über 30 Prozent sind nur in einigen Kurven bzw. kurzen Passagen.
> Sonst unter 30 Prozent, aber trotzdem immer sehr, sehr steil.
> glaube unter 20 Prozent hat das Ding nie, soweit ich mich erinnern kann.
> Der Antieg ist schon heftig



Das ist mir neu dass der Anstieg nie unter 20% hat, so entstehen Ammenmärchen.  
Viel Spaß beim Wamberg bergauf


----------



## Reignman (20. Mai 2008)

Tatü schrieb:


> Das ist mir neu dass der Anstieg nie unter 20% hat, so entstehen Ammenmärchen.
> Viel Spaß beim Wamberg bergauf




hängt natürlich davon ab, ab wann du den Berg zählst.
unten hat er das nicht, das stimmt.
aber die entscheidenen Höhenmetern, da ist der Anstieg immer sehr steil...
musst dir halt mal den Moser hernehmen, da hat doch die Steigungen eingezeichnet, zumindestens im Schnitt...


----------



## Fusion-Racer (20. Mai 2008)

Am Anfang hat der Anstieg so um die 17%, dann gehts aber deutlich steiler zur Sache, und bei den Kehren beginnt dann der eig. Anstieg mit den 30%, der knallt schon richtig


----------



## zauberer# (20. Mai 2008)

Tatü schrieb:


> Das ist mir neu dass der Anstieg nie unter 20% hat, so entstehen Ammenmärchen.
> Viel Spaß beim Wamberg bergauf



richtig, das sind Ammenmärchen.
Sind einige Flachstücke drin




und ja, die Wambergauffahrt in der oberen Hälfte


----------



## Milass (20. Mai 2008)

nie unter 20% das wird ja lustig... 

Denke ich ziehe vorne hinten nobby nic 2,1 auf damit ich die schotterpisten in einem angemessene tempo runterheizen kann 

gibt es wirklich keine schwierigen singletrails?  da fahr ich mal nach da unten und freu mich auf anspruchsvolle abfahrten und dann soll ich breite  schotterpisten runter.. 

Versteh ich das richtig, die 70km strecke beginnt kurz vor der wankbank? beim hm profil ab km 30`?


----------



## maxa (20. Mai 2008)

ja wenn schon keine Trails, dann wenigstens steil bergauf.

Jepp, die Auffahrt beginnt kurz nach dem Start.

Hat jemand noch andere Infos bezgl. Startzeiten.

Start lang 8 Uhr und mittel 9:30 Uhr, stimmt das wirklich. Wäre wirklich klasse, ab der Eibseeeinführung dann mit den Mittelstrecklern zu fahren, oder sich einholen zu lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milass (20. Mai 2008)

mal zur Startaufstellung:
Start / Ziel: 
Startaufstellung: 



Start: Olympia-Eissport-Zentrum
ca. 1 Stunde vor dem Start in Blöcken 
Block "A" Lizenz Herren und Sieger 2007
Block "B" Lizenz Damen Siegerin 2007
Block "C" - usw. alle Funklassen nach Anmeldungseingang

dann steht hier:

Klassen Damen / Herren:
 Lizenz- und Jedermann, getrennte Blöcke und Wertungen  
Allgemein
Masters 1 
Masters 2  Jahrgang 1989 - 1968
Jahrgang 1967 - 1958
Jahrgang 1957 - offen
 19 bis 40 Jahre
41 bis 50 Jahre
51 Jahre und älter 
Bei weniger als 5 Startern werden Klassen zusammengelegt

Klassen Jug. / Jun:
 Jedermann 
Jugend W / M 
Junioren/innen Jahrgang 1993 - 1992
Jahrgang 1991 - 1990 
 15 bis 16 Jahre 
17 bis 18 Jahre 
Bei weniger als 5 Startern werden Klassen zusammengelegt


Muss ich in Block C Starten als u19 mit lizenz? das find ich ja total kacke.


----------



## Tiefschneefabi (20. Mai 2008)

Servus!

Bin die mittlere Runde komplett und einige Teile davon schon des öfteren abgefahren...HEIMVORTEIL  Wird echt ein Spaß! 

Die "Kondi-Tiere" unter euch können mal zeigen was in Ihnen steckt...;-) 

Technisch sind bergab überhaupt keine schweren Abschnitte drinnen. Bergauf fährt man schon ab und zu "gegen eine Wand" (besonders Wamberg zum Wambergsattel)...da werden wohl einige schieben müssen. 

Abwärts ist einfach Mut und HIRN gefragt. Kann man schon ganz schön "laufen" lassen  

Mein größtes Bedenken ist gleich der erste Anstieg zur Esterbergalm. Bloß nich überziehen, sonst wirds echt hart. Der weitere Verlauf bis zum nächsten Anstieg zum Rindberg ist zwar "easy", aber Rindberg hat am Anfang einen steileren Anstieg und dann mehrere kurze Rampen. Aber schön zu fahren. Ab Kaltenbrunn zum Wambergsattel wirds nochmal richtig in de "Wadl" krachen. Dafür gehts dann wiederum relativ gemäßigt zur Laubhütte. Ab da heißts dann nur noch: Alles was geht  

Also, viel Spaß am Sonntag! Laut Wetterbericht solls ja auch wieder schöner werden.


----------



## Surferin_Rgbg (20. Mai 2008)

HI,

weiß von euch jemand ob die Bikestrecke für alle anderen Biker gesperrt ist beim Marathon? 

Viele Grüße


----------



## Tiefschneefabi (21. Mai 2008)

Keine Ahnung, hab nur Schilder gesehen, dass die Forststraßen an dem Tag zwischen bestimmte Uhrzeiten gesperrt sind.


----------



## Reignman (21. Mai 2008)

na ganz andere Frage.
Weiss jemand welche Hersteller vorort mit einem Stand sind?, vor allem Magura?
habe auf der Internetseite nichts gefunden.
Danke


----------



## wadelwunder (22. Mai 2008)

Tobi-161 schrieb:


> OT: wer noch nen Startplatz für die mittlere Distanz braucht, ich "muss" meinen verkaufen wg. Krankheit.
> 
> Schade, hab mich sehr auf Garmisch gefreut.


ich hoffe, Dir ist nur wegen dem Steigungsgerede übel geworden..:kotz: 
gute besserung auf jeden Fall


----------



## maxa (22. Mai 2008)

Reignman, du fährst doch den "marathon" Mittelstrecke nicht mit, da ists doch egal ob Magura da ist oder nicht.


----------



## Tobi-161 (22. Mai 2008)

Tobi-161 schrieb:


> OT: wer noch nen Startplatz für die mittlere Distanz braucht, ich "muss" meinen verkaufen wg. Krankheit.
> 
> Schade, hab mich sehr auf Garmisch gefreut.




Ist weg!

Den Mitfahrern wünsch ich viel Spass und ein Sturzfreies Rennen!


----------



## powderJO (23. Mai 2008)

gibts am start eigentlich ein depot für jacken etc? also dinge, die man bis zum startschuss braucht aber dann nicht mehr?


----------



## Tatü (23. Mai 2008)

powderJO schrieb:


> gibts am start eigentlich ein depot für jacken etc? also dinge, die man bis zum startschuss braucht aber dann nicht mehr?



nö so etwas gibt es nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## r19andre (23. Mai 2008)

Hmm,
hab ich bisher auch noch nirgendwo gesehen. Gibts sowas?

Wetter soll gut werden, nur leider kann ich morgen erst gegen 13.00Uhr hier losfahren.

Wünsche allen viel Spass.
Bleibt noch wer länger dort? Wollte am Dienstag noch zum Schachen hoch.

Andre


----------



## klaus_winstel (23. Mai 2008)

Dann schaun wir mal wies wird. Und meine Befürchtung hat sich auch bestätigt, keine Trails :-( Aber gut, das Wetter soll ja wirklich werden, ist auch was wert, vor 2 Jahren waren die letzten 2,5h nicht besonders lustig...


----------



## zauberer# (24. Mai 2008)

r19andre schrieb:


> Wollte am Dienstag noch zum Schachen hoch.
> 
> Andre



vergiss die Schneeketten nicht


----------



## Tiefschneefabi (24. Mai 2008)

-


----------



## Tiefschneefabi (24. Mai 2008)

zauberer# schrieb:


> vergiss die Schneeketten nicht


----------



## Tiefschneefabi (24. Mai 2008)

Sau cool, endlich hab  i des mit der "Zitierfunktion" kapiert


----------



## Silberrücken (25. Mai 2008)

ab wann sind bitte die heutigen ergebnisse im netz?


----------



## Fusion-Racer (25. Mai 2008)

Bei br-timing.de sind die Ergebnisse schon online.


----------



## Silberrücken (25. Mai 2008)

merci dir!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oetti03 (25. Mai 2008)

So. Ich wär dann auch wieder daheim. 

Mein Fazit: Ich werd nächstes jahr wohl wo anders starten!

Warum?!: 
-Strecke wurde erst einen Tag vorher ausgeschildert
-"Festival" kann man das nicht nennen. Sah für mich eher aus wie "Wollen und nicht können". Expo war ein Witz. Die anderen Veranstaltungen wurden eher lustlos zusammengestupft und auch päsentiert. 

-Verpflegung beim Marathon war genauso mies wie bei SOG. Wasser, Iso, Banane. Im Ziel noch Wurst und Käseweckle und ne Ecke Riegel.
-Und die Strecke durch Garmisch mitten auf der Hauptstraße; ohne Vollsperrung Dachte in Deutschland müssen Strecken voll gesperrt werden sobald mit Zeitnahme gefahren wird!?

Und zu guter Letzt hab ich noch was an der Strecke zu meckern: Ich fand sie arg heftig. Bin zwar gut durchgekommen, aber für die vielen Hobbyfahrer war sie zu schwer. Finde ich...

Vom Resultat her bin ich zufrieden! Und nach Garmsich fahr ich auch nochmal. Aber zum Urlaub machen *g*


----------



## prozak (25. Mai 2008)

Oetti03 schrieb:


> So. Ich wär dann auch wieder daheim.
> 
> Mein Fazit: Ich werd nächstes jahr wohl wo anders starten!
> 
> ...



also über die "qualität" der strecke kann man sich ja streiten, aber deine punkte versteh ich nicht. die verpflegung, insbesondere die anzahl fand ich sehr gut. gut, wurstsemmeln sind nicht jedermanns geschmack, aber es gab genügend gels, früchte etc. und die nicht vorhandene vollsperrung in garmisch empfand ich jetzt auch nicht als störend. ausgeschildert war die strecke ihmo auch recht gut. und wem die langstrecke zu heftig ist (man wusste ja auf was man sich einlässt) dem stand noch die kurzstrecke zur auswahl. 

was allerdings wohl ein echtes no go war, war die tatsache, dass die schnellen langstreckler (mal von der spitze abgesehen) sich nach der ersten runde plötzlich hinter einem tross von startenden mittelstrecklern fanden und warten mussten, bis die mal in die pötte kommen. ich selber war gottseidank langsam genug um nicht in diese predullie zu kommen


----------



## wadelwunder (25. Mai 2008)

Also den event mit SOG zu vergleichen finde ich jetzt auch wieder übertrieben. SOG war eine einzige Katastrophe (ohne das Tehma wieder aufwärmen zu wollen!) und in Garmisch hats doch geflutscht. Gut war steil und heftig, aber das wussten wir ja aus dem blog. Und wir hobbyfahrer machen das alles doch nur um uns zu quälen, oder?  
Was war denn gegen die Verpflegung einzuwenden? Ich kenne das nur so, oder schlechter. Es gab sogar Flaschen  

Mir hats gefallen, auch wenn ich danach platt war, aber ich wollte es ja nicht anders


----------



## maxa (26. Mai 2008)

Stimmt, bin grad am Start Ziel angekommen, wo der Mittelstreckentross angefahren ist.
Am Esterberg war zum teil Chaos mit umfallenden Bikern und schiebenden Chaoten ( 2-3 Fahrer nebeneinander ). Egal hat trotzdem gut funktioniert.

Nur die letzte Verpflegungsstation war wohl etwas unsinnig, die wäre oben am Wamberg besser platziert gewesen.

Schade fand ich das Desinteresse der Veranstalter an den einzelnen Fahrern.
Die quälen sich ab, und da haben die es nicht nötig, bei Zielankunft die Leute zu nennen und deren Zeit.

Na ja, vielleicht das nächste Jahr.

Wieso war die Strecke zu schwer. Fand ich nicht. Ich will ja nicht nach GAP fahren und ne Rennradrunde fahren. O.k. bei der Wambergauffahrt wird wohl der ein oder andere Hobby-Pilot aufgegeben haben.


----------



## zauberer# (26. Mai 2008)

die Strecke fand ich super, leichte Strecken gibts in Deutschland schon genug.
Verpflegungsstationen, Beschilderung, Absicherung und Bodenmarkierungen waren völlig ausreichend und auch die Durchfahrt GAP klappt ohne Strassenvollsperrung .

Esterberg und Wamberg bergauf gefällt mir viel besser als andersrum da die Bremsen durchzuglühen (2007).
Der Abzweig von der Kreuzeckforststraße im unteren Drittel der letzten Abfahrt war ein Gewinn für die Strecke.

bin 2009 gerne wieder dabei


----------



## dertutnix (26. Mai 2008)

wir waren zeitgleich in grainau und mußten am samstagfrüh feststellen, dass in der nacht die beiden garagen des hotels aufgebrochen und diverse bikes geklaut worden waren. 
ach ja: die garagen waren abgesperrt und die räder darin mit massiven ketten an der wand befestigt ...

bilder von 2 geklauten bikes sind hier zu finden. 
weiters wurden ein nagelneues ROCKY MOUNTAIN ELEMENT 50 und 2 cube-carbon-marathonfeilen geklaut  

sind denn andere bikes auch noch geklaut worden? 

drück euch die daumen, dass euch auf den weiteren rennen nichts vergleichbares passiert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wadelwunder (26. Mai 2008)

maxa schrieb:


> Wieso war die Strecke zu schwer. Fand ich nicht. Ich will ja nicht nach GAP fahren und ne Rennradrunde fahren. O.k. bei der Wambergauffahrt wird wohl der ein oder andere Hobby-Pilot aufgegeben haben.



Dann musst DU einer der 7 Fahrer gewesen sein, die den Esterberg durchgefahren sind. Mehr waren es laut Streckenposten nämlich nicht.


----------



## powderJO (26. Mai 2008)

maxa schrieb:


> Stimmt, bin grad am Start Ziel angekommen, wo der Mittelstreckentross angefahren ist.Am Esterberg war zum teil Chaos mit umfallenden Bikern und schiebenden Chaoten ( 2-3 Fahrer nebeneinander ). Egal hat trotzdem gut funktioniert.



dann sind wir wohl zusammen da angekommen. habe erst mal schön gestanden in der ersten kurve nach der zieldurchfahrt und dann versucht bis zum esterberganstieg soviele von den (langsemen) mittelstrecklern zu überholen wie möglich weil ich das chaos am esterberg schon vorhergesehen habe. hat leider nicht ganz geklappt und so musste ich mich im zickzack und teilweise echt quälend langsam den berg hochkämpfen
habe noch nie gesehen, dass biker am berg einfach umkippen - bis dahin. entweder einfach nach hinten oder beim absteigen schön seitlich quer über den weg ...

ansonsten fand ich die veranstaltung gut. die strecke war schön, schwer, gut ausgeschildert. verpflegung war auch gut und die leute an den ständen sehr nett und hilfsbereit.


----------



## mauntzy (26. Mai 2008)

Was für eine Masochistenstrecke. Esterberg war noch okay, aber die Wamberg-Rampe hochschieben fand ich jetzt nicht so prickelnd. Mir war einfach nicht nach Duathlon. Ansonsten war bei der Strecke alles drin - leider auch viele Stürze (hab fast 10 gesehn).

Leider hatte ich mich ein wenig überschätzt und war am Hausberg hungerastig - danke an den Biker der mir dort einen lecker Riegel geschenkt hat, denn bis zur Verpflegung wars noch ein gutes Stück.

Ich habe kaum mal jemanden Fotos machen sehen - habe ich das nur verpasst? Ansonsten fand ich die Orga ganz okay - nur eklige Toiletten ohne Klopapier - sorry, aber die paar Cent hätte man für Sanitär in die Hand nehmen können.


----------



## powderJO (26. Mai 2008)

wadelwunder schrieb:


> Dann musst DU einer der 7 Fahrer gewesen sein, die den Esterberg durchgefahren sind. Mehr waren es laut Streckenposten nämlich nicht.



nonsens. alleine mit mir sind drei weitere fahrer durchgefahren. und da es insgesamt doch deutlich stärkere gab als ich (auch abzlesen an den ergebnislisten  ), waren es mit sicherheit mehr, die durchgefahren sind. am wamberg könnte es schon eher hinkommen mit nur einer handvoll, die durchgefahren sind. da habe ich nämlich keinen einzigen mehr fahren sehen (habe dort selbst die letzten 200m meter ungefähr geschoben)


----------



## wadelwunder (26. Mai 2008)

powderJO schrieb:


> nonsens. alleine mit mir sind drei weitere fahrer durchgefahren. und da es insgesamt doch deutlich stärkere gab als ich (auch abzlesen an den ergebnislisten  ), waren es mit sicherheit mehr, die durchgefahren sind. am wamberg könnte es schon eher hinkommen mit nur einer handvoll, die durchgefahren sind. da habe ich nämlich keinen einzigen mehr fahren sehen (habe dort selbst die letzten 200m meter ungefähr geschoben)


Na hab ich vielleicht verwechselt. Hatte mich schon gefreut, dass ich einer von nur 7 war


----------



## powderJO (26. Mai 2008)

wadelwunder schrieb:


> Na hab ich vielleicht verwechselt. Hatte mich schon gefreut, dass ich einer von nur 7 war



 vielleicht war es ja dann ein in diesem fall gelungener motivationsversuch des helfers ..


----------



## maxa (26. Mai 2008)

Na die Esterbergauffahrt ist ja wohl nicht ganz so schlimm. 
Da bin ich mit einem anderen Biker und zwei weiblichen Mitstreiterinnen durchgefahren, respekt an die Damenwelt.
Schlimmer war das durchfahren der Wambergauffahrt ( da fehlte definitiv eine Verpflegungsstation ), danach hätte ich noch ein bischen mehr Kraft zur Auffahrt zum GAP-Haus nötig gehabt.


----------



## powderJO (26. Mai 2008)

wieviel höhenmeter hattet ihr am ende eigentlich auf dem tacho bei der langstrecke? meiner sagt was von 2714 ...


----------



## mauntzy (26. Mai 2008)

Die Fotos sind online bei first Foto factory - aber eigentlich nicht erwähnenswert. Bei der mittleren Strecke von einer Stelle, bei der langen von zwei Stellen fotografiert. Das kann jeder Hobbyfotograf besser. Schade und verschenkt bei der Top-Kulisse.


----------



## powderJO (26. Mai 2008)

Rob_68 schrieb:


> Sollte so ungefähr hinkommen, da die Auffahrt zur Tröglhütte laut Ausschilderung weggelassen wurde. Ansonsten wären es rund 2.900 HM.



bei gpsies kommt der track auf 3100. dann wären es ohne tröglhütte schon 2900 ...? kann aber eigentlich auch nicht sein. hat nicht noch einer daten vom rennen? dann könnte man ja mitteln ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubegirl1 (26. Mai 2008)

ich find die Bilder beim Fotodienst auch etwas schade..geile Kulisse aber Mistbilder. Und wesentlich zu teuer....


----------



## klaus_winstel (26. Mai 2008)

Silberrücken schrieb:


> ab wann sind bitte die heutigen ergebnisse im netz?



Welche Ergebnisse hättest Du denn gerne? Welche die stimmen? Dann besser nicht von BR-Timing! Oder zumindest noch ein wenig warten (das muss man sich da eh angewöhnen) dann stimmen sie vielleicht halbwegs.

Ich finde das Chaos das die verursachen echt traurig. Weiß ja nicht wer das noch alles mitbekommen hat, aber die Siegerehrung der Langstrecke hat sich ewig hingezogen, weil mit den Listen was nicht stimmte.
Kathrin Schwing war als Hobbyfahrerin gewertet. Dadurch musste alles neu erstellt werden, gut, wer kommt schon auf die Idee, dass Kathrin Schwing eine Lizenzfahrerin sein könnte, mein Gott, sie ist ja nur Deutsche Meisterin in der Disziplin Marathon.
Auf der Mitteldistanz das selbe Chaos, die Listen stimmen nicht, nur dass sie dafür noch länger gebraucht haben ums zu berichtigen, heute abend um 17:45 war sie noch falsch (kein 1. Platz bei den Hobbyfahrerinnen eingetragen) mittlerweile gibts denn, ist wohl doch noch jemand aufgetaucht der erster war, kann ja mal passieren dass der verloren geht  
Und das war letztes Jahr genauso, ebenfalls Fehler in der Liste, dann berichtigt aber nicht komplett sondern eben nur halber!
Ich kenne noch mindestens 3 weitere Fälle in denen BR-Timing gravierende Fehler bei der Zeitnahme oder Auswertung unterlaufen sind, Mails hab ich jedesmal geschrieben, Besserung gabs aber bis heute keine, da sind die wohl resistent dagegen!

Apropos Zeitnahme - wie hat den das funktioniert? Meines Erachtens durch manuelles Auslesen des Transponders von den Leuten die da im Ziel standen. Was ist denn jetzt wenn sich 3 links und einer rechts anstellt um ausgelesen zu werden? Wie wird denn da die richtige Zeit und der richtige Platz zugeordnet - das würd mich mal richtig interessieren.
Ich selbst bin 2-3m hinter einem Teamkameraden ins Ziel gefahren. Zeitunterschied in der Liste ca. 35 Sekunden - völlig unmöglich an der Ziellinie, wenn aber die Zeit manuell genommen wir, ist das klar, die mussten ja noch den Transponder abschneiden, das Teil zur Seite legen und sich dann meinem Transponder widmen, das könnte hinhauen. Fährt in der Zeit einer neben mir rein, ist er halt vor mir! Cool, für was brauch ich da einen Transponder?


----------



## klaus_winstel (26. Mai 2008)

prozak schrieb:


> also über die "qualität" der strecke kann man sich ja streiten, aber deine punkte versteh ich nicht. die verpflegung, insbesondere die anzahl fand ich sehr gut. gut, wurstsemmeln sind nicht jedermanns geschmack, aber es gab genügend gels, früchte etc. und die nicht vorhandene vollsperrung in garmisch empfand ich jetzt auch nicht als störend. ausgeschildert war die strecke ihmo auch recht gut. und wem die langstrecke zu heftig ist (man wusste ja auf was man sich einlässt) dem stand noch die kurzstrecke zur auswahl.
> 
> was allerdings wohl ein echtes no go war, war die tatsache, dass die schnellen langstreckler (mal von der spitze abgesehen) sich nach der ersten runde plötzlich hinter einem tross von startenden mittelstrecklern fanden und warten mussten, bis die mal in die pötte kommen. ich selber war gottseidank langsam genug um nicht in diese predullie zu kommen



Naja, Verpflegung war eigentlich OK, das stimmt - gab sogar Flaschen was noch nie der Fall war, war total überrascht! Aber die Fahrt durch Garmisch war nicht OK, nicht wenn nicht gesperrt ist, wir sind da mit ziemlicher Geschwindigkeit rein und von links kommt ein Auto und rechts wird (trotz Verbots) geparkt, das kann schnell zu einem Crash führen - also meines Erachtens müssen die Strecken komplett gesperrt werden, weils einfach gefährlich ist, was interessieren die Autofahrer ob da Radfahrer kommen - die wissen doch gar nicht, dass das ein Rennen ist!
Das mit der Mitteldistanz ist halt auch zu eng, entweder andere Streckenführung oder noch mehr Zeit zwischen die Starts, sonst gibts Chaos, bin ja selbst noch deutlich vor dem Start der Mitteldistanz durchgekommen, aber ich würds nicht lustig finden mich durch ein paarhundert gemütlich startende Fahrer zu wühlen.


----------



## klaus_winstel (26. Mai 2008)

Rob_68 schrieb:


> Sollte so ungefähr hinkommen, da die Auffahrt zur Tröglhütte laut Ausschilderung weggelassen wurde. Ansonsten wären es rund 2.900 HM.


Seh ich auch so, hatte ca. 2700Hm auf dem Tacho, die Mittelstreckler meist so um die 2000. D.h. durch den Wegfall des letzten Anstiegs (Teil) fehlen ca. 200Hm der angegebenen 2900.


----------



## wadelwunder (26. Mai 2008)

klaus_winstel schrieb:


> Apropos Zeitnahme - wie hat den das funktioniert? mad:


Wenn die Transponder im Ziel von Hand ausgelesen werden, heisst das ja, das sie nicht über automatische Zeitabnahme funktionieren. Folglich kann beim Start eigentlich auch nur eine Zeit für alle als Startzeit genommen werden


----------



## powderJO (26. Mai 2008)

wadelwunder schrieb:


> Wenn die Transponder im Ziel von Hand ausgelesen werden, heisst das ja, das sie nicht über automatische Zeitabnahme funktionieren. Folglich kann beim Start eigentlich auch nur eine Zeit für alle als Startzeit genommen werden



imho sind wir sn start/ziel über so eine zeitnahmeschiene gefahren- war nicht so:n breiter teppich wie bei manchen marathons, sondern eher so'ne 30cm breite "bodenschwelle" ...


----------



## klaus_winstel (26. Mai 2008)

wadelwunder schrieb:


> Wenn die Transponder im Ziel von Hand ausgelesen werden, heisst das ja, das sie nicht über automatische Zeitabnahme funktionieren. Folglich kann beim Start eigentlich auch nur eine Zeit für alle als Startzeit genommen werden



Das sowieso!!! Wobei das einige machen, aber wenigstens im Ziel sollte man das per Automatik (überfahren einer Schleife) machen - BR-Timing macht das nicht, darüber hab ich mich schon mehrmals beschwert.
Richtig wäre natürlich auch, die Startzeit beim Überfahren der Startlinie zu nehmen, was aber fast nur Datasport macht...


----------



## klaus_winstel (26. Mai 2008)

powderJO schrieb:


> imho sind wir sn start/ziel über so eine zeitnahmeschiene gefahren- war nicht so:n breiter teppich wie bei manchen marathons, sondern eher so'ne 30cm breite "bodenschwelle" ...



Nö! Magst Du Bilder aus dem Start-Zielbereich haben - das ist keine Schleife, keine Schwelle! Ich hab das schon zu oft beobachtet, gerade weil mir was anderes gesagt wurde, es gibt keine autom. Zeitnahme!!!


----------



## maxa (26. Mai 2008)

stimmt, wenn das so wäre, würde sich die Frage auftun, für was dann die zwei Mädels mit den kleinen Geräten in den Händen, am Chip im Ziel rumgefummelt haben, bevor diese abgezwickt wurden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klaus_winstel (26. Mai 2008)

maxa schrieb:


> stimmt, wenn das so wäre, würde sich die Frage auftun, für was dann die zwei Mädels mit den kleinen Geräten in den Händen, am Chip im Ziel rumgefummelt haben, bevor diese abgezwickt wurden.



Richtig!!!!! Ich hab die Frage natürlich auch schon gestellt. Das dient nur der Kontrolle!    Ähm, ich arbeite schon 15 Jahre mit der EDV, wenn das Zeug tut, brauch ich hinterher nimmer von Hand einlesen - wenns nicht tut hilft das eh nix  Entweder der Transponder meldet sich - oder eben nicht! Wie gesagt, man siehts schön an den Zeiten. Ich fahr ein paar Meter nach meinem Team-Kollegen ins Ziel und dann sind das plötzlich 35sec. - passt genau auf das Einlesen und Transponder abschneiden.


----------



## zauberer# (27. Mai 2008)

boah! 

so ein Mist aber auch! 
ein paar Sekunden real schneller gewesen als es auf der Liste steht 
und jetzt schauts so aus, als ob der Teamkollege einen richtig versägt hätte ....

da braucht man erstmal was zum relaxen


----------



## klaus_winstel (27. Mai 2008)

zauberer# schrieb:


> boah!
> 
> so ein Mist aber auch!
> ein paar Sekunden real schneller gewesen als es auf der Liste steht
> ...



Na die paar Sekunden sind mir wurst! Aber es beweist ganz einfach, dass keine Zeitnahme per Schleife oder ähnlichem an der Ziellinie existiert und wenn da 20 Leute auf einmal reinkommen, kann sich doch jeder denken was beim Auslesen in zwei "Schlangen" passiert. Geschehen letztes Jahr in Münsingen! Ich hab rel. viel Bilder, die Startnummern sind gut zu erkennen und dann braucht man nur in die Ergebnislisten zu kucken...

Dann lieber ehrlich, keine Transponder und alles wird von Hand gemacht!


----------



## powderJO (27. Mai 2008)

Rob_68 schrieb:


> Den Gpsies-Track habe imo ich selbst reingestellt, auf Grundlage einer Topo-Karte und der Wegbeschreibung auf der Gap-Seite. Dort sind definitv die HM nicht geglättet. Ich werde ihn mal löschen und dann das GPS-Log der Fahrt einstellen.



gut. du könntest mit den tracK auch schicken wenn du magst ... oder hast du ihn schon hochgeladen? 



			
				KLAUS_WINSTEL schrieb:
			
		

> Nö! Magst Du Bilder aus dem Start-Zielbereich haben - das ist keine Schleife, keine Schwelle! Ich hab das schon zu oft beobachtet, gerade weil mir was anderes gesagt wurde, es gibt keine autom. Zeitnahme!!!



merde, dann war bei mir wohl der wunsch vater des gedankens ... und ich aber 'ne knappe minute schneller als in der ergebnisliste. juhuu


----------



## powderJO (27. Mai 2008)

Rob_68 schrieb:


> Gerne, ich schicke ihn dir heute abend. Sind aber ein bis 2 kleine Verhauer drin. Und zur Tröglhütte war ich auch noch hoch.




danke. die verhauer sehe ich ja auf mapsource ganz gut und kann sie rausnehmen.


----------



## klaus_winstel (27. Mai 2008)

powderJO schrieb:


> merde, dann war bei mir wohl der wunsch vater des gedankens ... und ich aber 'ne knappe minute schneller als in der ergebnisliste. juhuu



Kommt drauf an, wieviele Leute vor Dir in der Schlange standen, wenns 10 waren, bist du sogar 5min schneller gewesen! ))


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## powderJO (27. Mai 2008)

klaus_winstel schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an, wieviele Leute vor Dir in der Schlange standen, wenns 10 waren, bist du sogar 5min schneller gewesen! ))



du rechnest jetzt einfach deine geschätzten 30 sekunden extra rückstand auf deinen teamkollegen hoch, oder? ich hatte ca 5 - 6 leute vor mir, aber gefühlt waren es eher eine als 2 minuten bis ich bei den mädels war ... also nicht so arg, wenn es nicht um sieg oder niederlage geht ...


----------



## Milass (27. Mai 2008)

Sers, so melde mich dann auch mal zu wort.
sind ja schon donnerstag angereist und sonntag die 68er gefahren.

coole strecke, leider ist mir bei KM40 mein Schaltwerkskäfig (X.0) gerissen sodass ich stundenlang auf die bergwacht warten durfte  
Ihr habt mich bestimmt da stehen sehen an der Spitzkehre im Downhill, wenn ihr nich schon vorbei wart  

Hat villeicht jemand bilder von mir? Hatte die Nummer 546 (Weiß/Rot/schwarzes Trikot)

gruß michael


----------



## klaus_winstel (27. Mai 2008)

powderJO schrieb:


> du rechnest jetzt einfach deine geschätzten 30 sekunden extra rückstand auf deinen teamkollegen hoch, oder? ich hatte ca 5 - 6 leute vor mir, aber gefühlt waren es eher eine als 2 minuten bis ich bei den mädels war ... also nicht so arg, wenn es nicht um sieg oder niederlage geht ...



Ja, natürlich war ein Joke!  Das alleine wäre kein Problem, wenn die richtige Reihenfolge und eine saubere Auswertung sichergestellt wäre, ist es aber auf die Art und Weise nicht.
Der Veranstalter ist übrigends stocksauer...


----------



## zauberer# (27. Mai 2008)

klaus_winstel schrieb:


> Dann lieber ehrlich, keine Transponder und alles wird von Hand gemacht!



der Transponder klappert sowieso nur dauernd in der Abfahrt, so wie der an der Nummer befestigt war


----------



## maxa (27. Mai 2008)

über was ????

das wir nicht einer nach dem anderen mit grossem Abstand ins ziel gekommen sind,
 oder das die einen Tag zuvor mitbekommen haben, das es noch eine Zugspitzbahn gibt, über deren Schienen wir mussten, und deshalb die Startzeiten verschoben wurden.


----------



## klaus_winstel (27. Mai 2008)

zauberer# schrieb:


> der Transponder klappert sowieso nur dauernd in der Abfahrt, so wie der an der Nummer befestigt war



Stimmt, am Anfang dachte ich am Bike wäre was kaputt, bis ich gemerkt hab dass das der Transponder ist, der gegen den Bremshebel schlägt


----------



## klaus_winstel (27. Mai 2008)

maxa schrieb:


> über was ????
> 
> das wir nicht einer nach dem anderen mit grossem Abstand ins ziel gekommen sind,
> oder das die einen Tag zuvor mitbekommen haben, das es noch eine Zugspitzbahn gibt, über deren Schienen wir mussten, und deshalb die Startzeiten verschoben wurden.



Nö, eher darüber, dass Kathrin Schwing als Hobbyfahrerin in den Listen auftauchte. Die Bahn ist schon Veranstaltersache - der Rest eher das der Zeitnahme, die wird ja beauftragt.


----------



## mspf (27. Mai 2008)

noch ein Beispiel für die Zeitnahme, die eigentlich keine ist (ich bin Mitteldistanz gefahren):

laut Ergebnisliste soll 0,2 Sekunden vor mir ein anderer Fahrer ins Ziel gekommen sein.
Vor mir war aber definitiv kein anderer Fahrer, soweit ich das sehen konnte - und auf der langen Geraden vor dem Ziel (Strasse) war das sehr gut zu überblicken.

Zwischen dem Mädel, das direkt hinter mir im Windschatten ins Ziel gefahren ist und mir, dürfte maximal 1 Sekunde liegen. In der Liste steht sie aber mit 45 Sekunden Abstand drin. Zu meiner großen Verwunderung taucht zwischen ihr und mir ein weiterer Fahrer in der Liste auf. Da war aber definitiv niemand dazwischen.

Mir geht es hier ganz bestimmt nicht um einige Sekunden hin oder her, doch die Reihenfolge des Zieleinlaufs sollte doch stimmen.

Außerdem beweist es wieder, wie Klaus schon geschrieben hat, dass die Zeitnahme niemals auf der Ziellinie erfolgt, sondern beim Auslesen der Pseudo-Transponder - beim einen mit Glück etwas früher, wer Pech hat und in der Schlange hinten steht, eben etwas später!


----------



## Augustiner1328 (29. Mai 2008)

zum klappern vom transponder ich hab den zwischendie startnr.blätter rein geschoben und zugetackert und ruhe war nur wer hat schon einen tacker (hefter)dabei
heimvorteil


----------



## Augustiner1328 (29. Mai 2008)

hab mir mal die letzten posts durchgelesen es wird gemeckert das sich die balken biegen
okay zeitnahme hat meckern seine berechtigung

leute wir hatten super wetter ihr wart gut unterwegs und wems nicht passt bleibt doch einfach nächstes jahr zuhause dann bin ich ein paar plätze weiter vorne

so dass musste mal gesagt werden und ich will es auch nicht diskutieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aka (29. Mai 2008)

Augustiner1328 schrieb:


> leute wir hatten super wetter ihr wart gut unterwegs und wems nicht passt bleibt doch einfach nächstes jahr zuhause dann bin ich ein paar plätze weiter vorne
> 
> so dass musste mal gesagt werden und ich will es auch nicht diskutieren



Sehe ich nicht so - wenn ein Veranstalter an die 40 Euros Startgebuehr will dann verlangt man im Gegenzug auch eine Top Organisation und Durchfuehrung. Dazu gehoert eine ordentliche Zeitnahme und sorry, nicht gesperrte Strassen, das ist wohl ein Witz!


----------



## powderJO (30. Mai 2008)

Augustiner1328 schrieb:


> ...so dass musste mal gesagt werden und ich will es auch nicht diskutieren



du kannst ja gerne sagen, dass dir die meckerei nicht passt. aber dann stell dich wenigstens der diskussion. wenn du ausserdem alles gelesen hättest, hättest du feststellen können, dass eigentlich nur über die zeitnahme gemeckert wurde - zu recht. sagst du ja selbst. dass das wetter gut war - geschenkt. kann der veranstalter auch nix für wenn's dauerschüttet.


----------



## maxa (30. Mai 2008)

Aaaahh, das meiste Geld ging wohl fürs Wetter drauf


----------



## maxa (30. Mai 2008)

Nochmal ne Frage.
Wo war eigentlich die Verpflegungsstation an der Esterbergalm  ???????
Ich habe da keine gesehen, oder musste man da in die Hütte rein


----------



## powderJO (30. Mai 2008)

maxa schrieb:


> Nochmal ne Frage.Wo war eigentlich die Verpflegungsstation an der Esterbergalm  ???????
> Ich habe da keine gesehen, oder musste man da in die Hütte rein



direkt dahinter wenn ich mich recht erinnere. wir sind doch links um die hütte rum gefahren, da war dann auch die lab-station ... hab's aber auch nur aus dem augenwinkel wahrgenommen weil man da schon wieder gas geben konnte und ich eh noch genug in der flasche hatte und kein bedarf bestand ..


----------



## maxa (30. Mai 2008)

kann ja nicht sein.

wir sind doch vor der Hütte (Holzzaun) links abgebogen.

hab nichts gesehen von einer verpflegungsstelle, zumindest nicht direkt am Weg.

Also doch am Tresen der Esterbergalm. 

Hätte da gerne kurz nachgetankt.


----------



## r19andre (31. Mai 2008)

zauberer# schrieb:


> vergiss die Schneeketten nicht



Mahlzeit,
bin wieder zuhause und ja, ich war am Schachenhaus. Die letzten Meter waren teilweise rutschig, aber fahrbar





und zum MA, ich fand die Strecke auch gut, aber anstrengender gg. letztem Jahr. Musste nach Wamberg auch nur die letzten 30Meter schieben, bin mit der Alexa vom Vaude Team gefahren und bin auch nur ein paar Meter weiter gekommen wie sie. Aber das letzte Stück vom Garmischer Haus war schon geil, habe dort noch ca. 20Plätze gewonnen und bei der Ski Abfahrt hat meine marta kaum noch gebremst. Hätte nicht gedacht sie an der Grenze fahren zu können.

Muss jetzt mal gucken wo ich gelandet bin.

Andre


----------



## zauberer# (31. Mai 2008)

r19andre schrieb:


> Mahlzeit,
> bin wieder zuhause und ja, ich war am Schachenhaus. Die letzten Meter waren teilweise rutschig, aber fahrbar
> 
> 
> Andre



Respekt


----------



## wadelwunder (31. Mai 2008)

hab jetzt mal ne leistungtechnische frage. Gehört zwar nicht gerade zwingend hier rein, aber ich tu's trotzdem mal, weil es mich speziell zu dem Rennen interessiert.
Also eigentlich bin ich zwar kein Supersportler (hab mit dem radeln auch erst vor 2 Jahren angefangen) aber ich kann schon etwas aufs Pedal drücken, wenns pressiert.. meine LKF geht von München nach Freising und zurück (60km). Da Fahre ich mit dem Mountie einen Schnitt von 33,5. Aber bei so einem Rennen liege ich glatte 2 Stunden hinter der Spitze auf der langen Strecke... das ist mies... sehr mies. Ich war total frustriert... hab mir gedacht vielleicht ne Stunde oder so, aber 2.... Jetzt frag ich mich, was denn dann so ein Pro für einen Schnitt nach Freising fahren würde? Der müsste ja dann 50er Schnitt fahren oder so (zu faul zum ausrechnen) mit den Mtb auf Forstwegen... Kann das sein (muss ja wohl). Mit was für einem Tempo pressen die denn bitte den Esterberg rauf?? In der Abfahrt verliert man glaub ich nicht soo viel, wenn man es einigermaßen laufen lässt, oder doch? Wo verliert man denn am meisten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silberrücken (1. Juni 2008)

einen 33er schnitt über 60 km schotter ohne windschatten wird wohl auch ein pro kaum überbieten können. gratulation. 

ist das dein ernst?


----------



## wadelwunder (1. Juni 2008)

Silberrücken schrieb:


> einen 33er schnitt über 60 km schotter ohne windschatten wird wohl auch ein pro kaum überbieten können. gratulation.
> 
> ist das dein ernst?


schon. Aber es ist auch mein ernst, dass ich 2 Stunden länger für die 101km in Garmisch gebraucht habe und das ist wieder weniger beeindruckend. 







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## maxa (1. Juni 2008)

tja, da sieht man mal wieder, das nicht die Kilometer sondern die Höhenmeter entscheidend sind.

Fahr Tegernsee mit, und es wird vielleicht noch schlimmer


----------



## Silberrücken (1. Juni 2008)

sorry wadlwunder, aber jedermann der lange radsport betreibt und sich deine aufgezeichnete wattleistung ansieht wird erkennen, dass hier etwas nicht stimmen kann. oder wiegst du mit dem rad 60 kilo? wie schon gesagt, ein 33er schnitt über 60 km auf schotter ohne schatten ist schon eine ansage.


----------



## wadelwunder (1. Juni 2008)

Silberrücken schrieb:


> sorry wadlwunder, aber jedermann der lange radsport betreibt und sich deine aufgezeichnete wattleistung ansieht wird erkennen, dass hier etwas nicht stimmen kann. oder wiegst du mit dem rad 60 kilo? wie schon gesagt, ein 33er schnitt über 60 km auf schotter ohne schatten ist schon eine ansage.



Sorry, aber ich war dabei Das, was da nicht stimmt (gut erkannt) ist, das es der Hac von meiner Frau war (75kg Systemgewicht), weil meiner defekt ist und ich habe 85kg Systemgewicht, ansonsten sauber,kein Schatten, Schwör


----------



## wadelwunder (1. Juni 2008)

maxa schrieb:


> tja, da sieht man mal wieder, das nicht die Kilometer sondern die Höhenmeter entscheidend sind.
> 
> Fahr Tegernsee mit, und es wird vielleicht noch schlimmer



War letztes Jahr Tegernsee dabei und fand es nicht soo heftig, schon garnicht heftiger als Garmisch. Ist halt mehr trailanteil, aber der macht ja Spaß . Strecke härter geworden? Muß mir direkt mal den Thread ansehen...Aber im Punkto Höhenmeter hast Du sicherlich recht. Das ist nochmal ein anderes Paar Schuh.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maxa (1. Juni 2008)

Tegernsee 2007 heftiger als GAP 2007.

Tegernsee 2008 heftiger als GAP 2008, beides zum Teil neue Strecken.


----------



## wadelwunder (1. Juni 2008)

maxa schrieb:


> Tegernsee 2007 heftiger als GAP 2007.
> 
> Tegernsee 2008 heftiger als GAP 2008, beides zum Teil neue Strecken.



GAP 07 war ich nicht dabei, aber vielleicht kam mir der Tegernseer auch nur nicht so heftig vor, weil er später im Jahr ist.


----------



## maxa (1. Juni 2008)

na ja, 2 wochen machen das kraut auch nicht fett.
Gap 2008 , 104 km bei 2750 Hm
Tegernsee, 82 km bei 3500 Hm.

dezenter unterschied.


----------



## powderJO (2. Juni 2008)

maxa schrieb:


> kann ja nicht sein. wir sind doch vor der Hütte (Holzzaun) links abgebogen.hab nichts gesehen von einer verpflegungsstelle, zumindest nicht direkt am Weg.



sag ich doch, wir sind links um die hütte rum, dann gings quasi auf der hüttenrückseite vorbei und direkt rechts dahinter war die verpflegung.  wärst du auf dem abgesperrten weg durch die hüttenterasse geblieben, wärst du direkt reingerauscht ...


----------



## anderlix (11. Juni 2008)

Noch mal zurück zu der Zeitmessung... war auch verwundert, dass ca. 6min Differenz zwischen meiner Aufzeichnung => Beginn (= Startknopf gedrückt) in etwa beim Überfahren der Start/Ziellinie und der "offiziellen Messung" von BR-timing.  

Neben der hier bemängelten genauen Erfassung der Zeit und Platzierung sollte  doch auch gerade die Transponder Messung den Vorteil bringen, solche "Start-Staus" & entsprechende Nachteile von Startern, die weiter hinten stehen, in der Wertung zu vermeiden. Oder nicht*?

Anderl

*bin da nur als Hobbyfahrer mitgefahren... nehme nun wirklich nicht gerade regelmäßig an Marathons & Wettkämpfen teil


----------



## Kattl (11. Juni 2008)

Anscheinend ist in Garmisch ja so einiges etwas chaotisch gelaufen. Da wurden (allgemein bekannte) Lizenzfahrer, von denen angeblich keine Lizenz vorlag, 
erstmal in der Hobbyklasse gewertet und aufs Trepperl gestellt. 
Außerdem wurden jetzt die Ergebnislisten nachträglich nochmal geändert, so dass die Hobby-Mädels jetzt in die AK-Wertung zusammen mit den Herren gelegt wurden  
Ich habe auch schon den Veranstalter und BR-Timing angeschrieben, ob das einen tieferen Sinn hat - leider keine Antwort.

Man kann nur hoffen, dass die Veranstalter mal Nachhilfe am Tegernsee nehmen - ansonsten war es ja im Großen und Ganzen ne schöne Veranstaltung


----------

